# Fische mit Geschichte



## Andal (8. Februar 2013)

Hecht, Karpfen und Forellen sind in aller Munde. Aber wir haben auch noch Arten, die wirklich interessante Geschichten erzählen können. Diese Arten waren einmal echte Massenfische, die in Mengen auftraten, wie man es sich heute nur noch schwerlich vorstellen kann. Vor allem die Verbauung unserer Ströme und Flüsse, die Verschmutzung ihrer Laichbetten durch den Eintrag feinster Sedimente und nicht zu Letzt der Druck durch Fraßfeinde, vorneweg der Kormoran haben sie an den Rand des Verschwindens gebracht.

Man muss sich nur einmal vorstellen, dass es noch in den Zwanzigerjahren des vergangen Jahrhunderts Äschenbestände in Europa gegeben hat, die zu regelmäßigen Netzzügen zwangen. Hans Gebetsroither, ein Wegbegleiter der Fliegenfischer Legende Charles Ritz beschreibt, wie man immer wieder mit Zugnetzen Hungerformen der Äsche aus den Uferbereichen der Gmundner Traun entfernen musste, um eine Verbuttung dieses wundervollen Fisches zu verhindern. Heute schätzen sich die Bewirtschafter glücklich, wenn überhaupt noch eine Äsche überlebt hat. Sicher gibt es noch Flüsse mit nennenswerten Beständen, aber sie werden immer weniger.

Oder die Nase. Sie gedieh in den süddeutschen Flüssen beinahe besser, als das Kraut. Leider ist dieser Weißfisch auch ein Wanderfisch, der durchgängige Fließgewässer und unverbaute Nebenbäche mit sauberem Substrat zu seiner Reproduktion benötigt. Heute gibt es im Landkreis Rosenheim gerade noch einen Bach, sinnigerweise Nasenbach genannt, wo man in Bayern noch das einmalige Schauspiel der Wanderung und der Hochzeit der Nasen beobachten kann. Weniger unvorstellbar ist, dass dieses Gewässer in der Saison bald besser bewacht wird, als ein Staatsschatz. Die Nase schaffte es dereinst aber auch zu königlich-bayrischer Gunsterweisung. Weil das Königshaus wünschte, dass auch das einfache Volk auf dem Volksfeste auf der Theresienwiese, haute als Oktoberfest bekannt, zu einer einfachen und billigen Speise kam, erfand man den Steckerlfisch. Nasen gab es in rauen Mengen in den Flüssen rund um München und so schaffte es die Nase, auch kulinarische Würden zu erlangen. Mittlerweile sucht man diesen Weißfisch bei den Fischbratereien vergeblich.

Atlantische Lachse und Störe gab es auch einmal in unglaublichen Massen in unseren Strömen. So zahlreich, dass sich angeblich Dienstboten und Handwerker weigerten, dass man ihnen öfter als dreimal in der Woche diese Fische auftischte und sie sollen es sich sogar in Arbeitsverträgen und Dienstbüchern bestätigt haben lassen. Es wurde aber niemals ein solches Dokument nachgewiesen. Was damals die Köche nicht erledigten, schaffte dann aber um so gründlicher die Industrie mit ihren Abwässern und die Flussverbauung. Es wird zwar sehr kostenintensiv an der Wiedereinbürgerung gearbeitet, aber es ist doch mehr ein Herumdoktern an den Symptomen, als wirklich eine Beseitigung der Ursachen.

Leider kann man diese Aufzählung beinahe endlos verlängern, auch wenn man zu den weniger bekannten Arten keine Geschichte erzählen kann. Karauschen, Huchen, Streber, Schrätzer, Zingel, Alsen, Maifische, Gangfische, Perlfische, Bachneunaugen, Bitterlinge... wer hat die in heutiger Zeit je gesehen?

Hoffen wir, dass ein klein wenig Umdenken stattfindet und erkannt wird, dass Natur- und Umweltschutz eben nicht an der Wasseroberfläche endet!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Nette Idee.#6

Mir fallen spontan die Arten aus meiner Kindheit ein, die mit Haselstock und Schnur die ersten Fangerfolge brachten.

Die Elritze, der Gründling,der Kaulbarsch, die Bachschmerle, die Groppe. Alles weg bei uns oder so gut wie.
Stichling und Moderließchen haben wir mit kleinen Keschern gefangen, gibt es hier auch kaum noch.

Die Äschenbestände sind vor gut 25 Jahren quasi innerhalb eines Jahres zusammengebrochen. Viele kleinste Bachläufe, in denen wir Bachforellen mit der Hand gefangen haben, sind heute fischfrei.

Ganz besonders betroffen macht mich, dass kaum ein Gewässer hier noch einen nenneswerten Schleienbestand hat. Und die Rotfeder ist auch sehr selten geworden. Von der Karausche mal ganz zu schweigen.

Das ist nicht erst seit gestern so, sondern schon über 20 Jahre der Fall.

Sowas schaffen wir (Menschen) auch locker ohne Kormoran.|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Wir leben im dichtbesiedeltsten Industrieland Europas. Bei allen Anstrengungen zum Naturschutz muss man sich vor Augen führen, dass das für die Natur nicht ohne Folgen bleiben kann.

Das fängt beim Strombedarf an, geht über die Bereitstellung kostengünstiger Nahrungsmittel und hört bei Logistik (Straßen, Schienennetz, Flugverkehr) auf.

Wenn zum Beispiel über die Abschaltung von Kernkraftwerken, CO2-Reduktion und Umstieg auf Elektromobilität gesprochen wird, ohne unseren Lebensstandard negativ zu beeinflussen, müssen Ersatzkonzepte her. Und die wirken sich alle samt negativ auf die Natur aus.

Es gibt keine Natur wievor 50 Jahren, ohne auf das Lebensniveau von vor 50 Jahren zurückzufallen. Will das die Mehrheit (mich eingeschlossen)? Nein.

Darüber muss man sich bei so einer Diskussion im Klaren sein.
Die jungen Leute zieht es nach Shanghai und Kalifornien, nicht in das naturbelassene MeckPomm.


----------



## Wolf-Dieter (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir leben im dichtbesiedeltsten Industrieland Europas. Bei allen Anstrengungen zum Naturschutz muss man sich vor Augen führen, dass das für die Natur nicht ohne Folgen bleiben kann.
> 
> Das fängt beim Strombedarf an, geht über die Bereitstellung kostengünstiger Nahrungsmittel und hört bei Logistik (Straßen, Schienennetz, Flugverkehr) auf.
> 
> ...



Leider hast du Recht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Natur wievor 50 Jahren, ohne auf das Lebensniveau von vor 50 Jahren zurückzufallen. Will das die Mehrheit (mich eingeschlossen)? Nein.



Das wird man in 50 Jahren auch sagen. Dann ist der heutige Zustand Geschichte, auf den die Älteren wehmütig zurückblicken.

Doch was ist dann noch übrig ?

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wie vor 50 Jahren zu leben. Zumindest aber könnte ich gerne auf die Errungenschaften des modernen Luxuslebens, auf Globalisierung und Rationalisierung verzichten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch was ist dann noch übrig ?


 
Falls Du die Natur meinst: Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da die Umstände gegenüber heute *in Europa* verschlechtern werden. Die demograpische Entwicklung steht dem entgegen. Außerdem steigt das Umweltbewusstsein. Das sehe ich an meinen Kindern. Und da sind auch die Eltern in der Pflicht, der kommenden Generation die entsprechenden Werte zu vermitteln.

Bzgl. Asien und Afrika sehe ich da schwärzer. Auch dort erkennen die Leute zunehmend, welche Probleme Industrie- ud Bevölkerungswachstum mit sich bringen, nur gibt's halt kaum umsetzbare Lösungen.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Hallo Andal,
Danke für diesen Beitrag.

Dass die Nase mal ein Speisefisch war, wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Ist aber natürlich naheliegend, wenn man den älteren Mitbürgern hier glauben darf, war sie bis so in die 1970er Jahre hinein in den Naabzuflüssen sehr zahlreich vertreten und endete oft gar als Hühnerfutter. Heutzutage fängt man gelegentlich noch Rußnasen, die normale Nase hingegen ist richtig selten geworden. 

Die "Versandung" der Laichbetten ist ein sehr ernstes Problem, welches ich bei einem Elektrofischen mal deutlich zu sehen bekam. 

Ein Forellenbach wurde auf ca. 500m befischt. Auf den 500m waren 3 Stellen mit feinem Kiesbett, der Rest war Sand. An allen 3 Kiesbetten kamen beim Elektrofischen jeweils mehrere junge Bachforellen zum Vorschein - auf der gesamten anderen Strecke - keine einzige.


----------



## Purist (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Natur wievor 50 Jahren, ohne auf das Lebensniveau von vor 50 Jahren zurückzufallen. Will das die Mehrheit (mich eingeschlossen)? Nein.



Wenn wir von Umweltverschmutzung durch die Wirtschaft sprechen, war die vor 50 Jahren deutlich höher wie heute. Rheinfisch war vor 30-40 Jahren ungenießbar, Schaumberge und Chemiegeruch inklusive. Von den Folgen der Kohleverfeuerung, ohne ausreichende Filter, verbleitem Benzin will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 
Die größten Fischbestände gab es (angeblich) direkt nach dem letzten Weltkrieg, kaum Angler, kaum Binnenfischerei, Industrie auf Rüstungskurs und auf dem Meer mal ein paar Jahre mit wenig Fischerei, die ab 1945 zu erstaunlichen Fangmengen führten.

Wenn du mit "Lebensniveau" das meinst, was fast jeder von uns dem Wasser zuträgt: Medikamente, über die Nahrungsmittelkette immer wieder neue Pestizide und Herbizide, Plastikteilchen, Weichmacher, andere "unsichtbare" Chemie, bin ich bei dir. Wir leben schließlich nur im Schein relativ umweltfreundlich und "sauber", die Wahrheit sieht anders aus.
Aber das sind in vielen Fällen eben auch Mittel, auf die man verzichten könnte, wenn man es wirklich wollte. Zustände wie in Asien, wo Flüsse von Chemikalien der Färbemittel schwarzes Wasser haben, gibt es bei uns nicht mehr. 
Anders ist es bei Wasserbauwerken, ob Pumpwerke soviel schreddern, wie behauptet wird, oder es nur an Querbauwerken inkl. WKW liegt, sei dahingestellt. 

Gleichsam sollte man aber auch bedenken, dass sinkende Fischbestände direkt damit zusammenhängen, dass kein ungefiltertes Klärwasser aber auch Dünger mehr in Bächen und Flüssen landet. Die ganzen Fäkalien waren wunderbar für das Pflanzenwachstum, grünste Algensuppe, Gestank statt klarem Wasser, viele Fischarten der Brassenregion mochten das und vermehrten sich prächtig. Ich beobachtete das in Norddeutschland, wo in alten Ortschaften vor 15 Jahren Kläranlagen einzug hielten, dort konnte man früher vor lauter Algen den Grund nicht sehen, das ist heute anders und die Kleinfischmengen wurden sofort spürbar weniger.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Vor 50 Jahren war mein Vater in der Lage, seinen Opel mit ganz gewöhnlichem Werkzeug zu reparieren, dafür musste man den SW-Fernseher am Nachmittag einschalten, damit man am Abend die Tagesschau anschauen konnte; Röhren brauchen eben, bis sie warm werden. Der Nachbar, ein einfacher Maurer, konnte tatsächlich mit seinem Lohn seine zehnköpfige Familie ernähren. Dafür kamen die aber, wenn es hoch kommt, einmal im Jahr aus dem Dorf. Früher war es nicht besser, es war anders!

Aber wenn wir die Vergangenheit nicht begriffen haben, werden wir mit der Zukunft echte Probleme bekommen!


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Ja und damals hat man mit Quappen die Schweine gefüttert soviel gab es davon.

Beim Angeln mit Bambusrute und Korken konnte man schonmal bis zu 300 Quappen in ca 3-4 Std.fangen.

Heute ist es die Grundel ^^ 



|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Falls Du die Natur meinst: Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da die Umstände gegenüber heute *in Europa* verschlechtern werden. Die demograpische Entwicklung steht dem entgegen. Außerdem steigt das Umweltbewusstsein. Das sehe ich an meinen Kindern. Und da sind auch die Eltern in der Pflicht, der kommenden Generation die entsprechenden Werte zu vermitteln.
> 
> Bzgl. Asien und Afrika sehe ich da schwärzer. Auch dort erkennen die Leute zunehmend, welche Probleme Industrie- ud Bevölkerungswachstum mit sich bringen, nur gibt's halt kaum umsetzbare Lösungen.




Auch da muss ich wiedersprechen. In den fast 30 Jahren, in denen ich kartiere, nimmt die Artenvielfalt permanent ab, und das auch noch mit immer größerer Geschwindigkeit. Gleichzeitig breiten sich Neobioten rasant aus. Geht alles in Richtung eines verarmten, aber globalen Artenspektrums.

Noch nie war die Gesellschaft der Natur so fern, wie heute. Und auch das ist ein fortschreitender Prozess.

Nen Kasten Krombacher kaufen um den Regenwald zu schützen, isses nich.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



> Außerdem steigt das Umweltbewusstsein. Das sehe ich an meinen Kindern


 
Es ist lobenwert, dass sich unsere Jugend Gedanken um die Umwelt macht. In den meisten Fällen klappt das leider nur so lange, bis die Neuerungen und Annehmlichkeiten der heutigen Zeit dadurch eingeschränkt werden. Bei Nahrungsmitteln ist ökologisch so lange vertretbar, wie die Nahrungsmittel schier unbegrenzt verfügbar und schön mundgerecht aufbereitet auf dem Tisch landen.

Ohne hier jemandem oder seinen Kindern zu nahe treten zu wollen, ist das Verständnis zum Umweltschutz bei den Kiddies meist ein recht verschrobenes. Viele urban angehauchte Erwachsene stehen denen aber in nichts nach. Durch Suggestivmedien, angebliche Promis und durchgeknallte Organisationen ala "P.E.T.R.A" ist vielen eine Umweltbewußtsein eingemeißelt worden, was mit der Realität nichts zu tun hat.

Zurück zum Thema:

In meiner Jugend gab es Stichlinge und Koppen in jedem Bach in ansehnlichen Zahlen. Forellen waren in allen Größen vorhanden.
Heute muß ich nach Stichlingen lange suchen, eine Koppe in natura habe ich schon seit zig Jahren nicht mehr gesehen.
Leider sind bei uns auch viele, natürliche Bachläufe verschwunden (worden).
Den Hauptbach, der unseren See speist, hat man angeblich renaturiert. Ich kannte diesen Bach seit eh und je als ein schnell fließendes und kühles Gewässer. Die Ufer waren durch Bäume und Buschwerk derart verwachsen, dass das Wasser im Sommer bestens beschattet war. 
Man hat eine große Strecke des Bachlaufes um ein vielfaches verlängert, so das der Bach mäandriered durch eine große, langweilige Ebene läuft. Durch das Verlängern ist natürlich die Fleißgeschwindigkeit dahin und dadurch, dass es so gut wie keinen Bewuchs an den Ufern gibt, kommt im See im Sommer nur noch eine pi-warme Brühe an. Im gleichen Zuge blieb ein kleiner, unscheinbarer Bach gleich mit auf der Strecke. Dieser Bach war bis in die Ende der 90-iger Jahre von Aalen sehr gut angenommen - leider ist er nicht mehr da.
Seitens der Behörden ist man natürlich unheimlich Stolz auf dieses Projekt - hat schließlich Jahrzehnte an "Planung" erfordert. Ist zwa nichts gescheites bei rumgekommen, aber man hat ein tolles Vorzeige-Projekt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ohne hier jemandem oder seinen Kindern zu nahe treten zu wollen, ist das Verständnis zum Umweltschutz bei den Kiddies meist ein recht verschrobenes. Viele urban angehauchte Erwachsene stehen denen aber in nichts nach. Durch Suggestivmedien, angebliche Promis und durchgeknallte Organisationen ala "P.E.T.R.A" ist vielen eine Umweltbewußtsein eingemeißelt worden, was mit der Realität nichts zu tun hat.


 
Das liegt halt daran, wie gelebt wird. Wenn 80% der Leute in Städten leben und Tiere nur noch aus dem Zoo oder in abgepackter Form aus dem Supermarkt kennen, werden seltsame Philosophien geboren.


----------



## barschkönig (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Sehr interessant was es hier zu lesen gibt. Ich kann leider nichts beitragen, da ich erst 18 bin.
Ich wachse in der Zeit auf, wo ich nur die heutige Natur gewohnt bin und anders kann ich mir sie gar nicht vorstellen. 
Mein Vater erzählt mir immer wieder, wie man vor 30 Jahren die Senke in die Spree hielt und wenn man sie wieder rausholen wollte, war sie so schwer das man sie nicht hoch bekam. 
Gründlinge und artenreiche Weißfische waren meist auf der Senke. Außerdem hatte man Zander in großen Mengen auf der Senke. Früher konnte man hier noch 3 -4 Aale in einer Nacht fangen und da war ein Meteraal auch mal drin.
Heutzutage kann man froh sein wenn man mal ein Barsch oder nen Wels fängt (Welsplage).
Und wenn mir erzählt wird, wieviel Fische es in den kleinsten Waldteichen mal gab und wie groß die Früher waren, kommt mir auch das Träumen. Heute sind diese Teiche meist Tot, da sich kein Verein im Winter gekümmert hat und vor 3 Jahren im Winter alles gestorben ist.
Aber alles ändert sich, die Natur und die Angelfischerei selbst. Früher war es ein Hobby und die Fische wurden fast immer mitgenommen (da gabs ja auch noch genug). 
Heutzutage kommt mir die Angelfischerei als einen Mix aus Vermarktung, Selbstinzinierung und Größenwahn vor.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Bin nun auch nicht so alt, habe aber schon direkt bemerkt wie sich die Natur in den letzten Jahren verändert hat und das gilt nicht nur für Gewässer. Früher hatten wir einen kleinen Bach in einem dicht bewachsenen Wald. Als Kind und Jugendlicher war ich fast jeden Tag im Wald, da mich die Natur einfach interessierte. Im Bach gab es div. Molche, Frösche, Kröten und Bachflohkrebse, Köcherfliegenlarven, die dort lebten und sich vermehrten.

Heute ist der Bach ausgetrocknet (Klimawandel?), im Wald jeder 3. Baum rot markert - bereit zum fällen. Bringt wohl gut Geld ein. Frösche und Molche, die sehr selten geworden sind laichen nun in den tiefen Autospuren der "Waldfahrzeuge", die sich bei Regen mit Wasser füllen...

Wird auch nicht mehr besser. Auch wenn mittlerweile vielleicht ein "Umdenken" stattfindet wirds bergab mit der Natur und demnach auch mit den Fischen gehn. In einer Welt die so von Industrie und Geld geprägt ist kommt die Natur erst an 2. Stelle. Ich denke Kapitalismus und Fortschritt lassen sich fast nie mit Natur vereinbaren. Was man heutzutage versucht ist es eher die Zerstörung zu verlangsamen, nicht aufzuhalten. Letzteres ist auch überhaupt nicht möglich aufgrund unserer Lebensweise.

Dazu gibt ja immer wieder "Pannen" wie eingeschleppte Tiere (chin. Krabben, Kormorane, Wolgazander, nicht heimische Austern an der Nordsee) oder irgendwelche Schadstoffe aus Landwirtschaft / Industrie geraten ins Wasser, Ölkatastrophen, Abholzung des Regenwalds...in Asien laufen se mit Atemmasken rum usw. Da ist doch nichts mehr zu retten...


----------



## Purist (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



D1985 schrieb:


> Was man heutzutage versucht ist es eher die Zerstörung zu verlangsamen, nicht aufzuhalten. Letzteres ist auch überhaupt nicht möglich aufgrund unserer Lebensweise.



Noch nicht einmal das tun wir. Schau mal in einen Supermarkt wieviel Plastikverpackungen dort heute liegen, ich mag mich täuschen, aber in den 80er Jahren gab es weder diese unsinnige Produktvielfalt noch mehr Verpackungsmüll. Schaue auch auf die Straßen, vergleiche PKW von vor 20-30 Jahren mit den heutigen. Statt kleine Elektroautos, die immer mal wieder propagiert wurden, sind heutige PKW größer, höher, breiter, quer durch die Bank. Außerdem werden immer schneller neue Modelle auf den Markt geworfen, um den Kunden beim Neuwagenkauf auf die Sprünge zu helfen. All das heisst nur: Mehr Energieverbrauch bei der Herstellung, höherer Rohstoffverbrauch, einzig der Spritverbrauch ist in den jeweiligen Klassen fast konstant geblieben, global fahren aber immer mehr Autos herum. Dagegen sind die US-Straßenkreuzerspritschlucker aus den 50er Jahren in Kuba wirklich Öko, deren Herstellung hat sich inzwischen mit ihrer langen Nutzungsdauer gerechnet. Bei dem Wegwerfkisten, die heute produziert werden, wage ich das zu bezweifeln. 

Weil Naturliebhaber die "seltsamen Philosophien" von Städtern ansprach: Da spielt viel Heuchelei mit. Die einen von denen fahren große Autos, die anderen nur ÖPNV, auf die 2-3 Urlaubsreisen per Flugzeug wollen besondere Ökos aber auch nicht verzichten, schließlich verdient man in der Regel gut und der Nachbar macht's doch auch.
Die auch von diesen Gruppen viel gelobte Bahn ist der größte Stromverbraucher der Bundesrepublik, Öko-Bilanz? Zumindest fraglich. 
Bei moderner (digitaler) Technik, darf man sich die gleichen Frage stellen. Grün ist daran gar nichts, vor allem nicht, wenn man jedem Trend hinterläuft, den die Wegwerfindustrie jährlich präsentiert. Den hohen Stromverbrauch sollte man natürlich auch berücksichtigen. 

Es ist aber auch die Schnelligkeit der "Leistungsgesellschaft", die unsere Umwelt bezahlen darf, nicht nur unsere Gesundheit. Wachstum bringt natürlich ebenso immer Umweltschäden mit sich und da sind wir schnell bei der Klimaproblematik, die unseren Gewässern gewiss zu schaffen macht. Vermutlich steckt dahinter mehr, als viele sehen und zugeben wollen. Trockene Sommer und Extreme Winter kommen nicht von ungefähr. Das Einschleppen gebietsfremder Arten ist nur die logische Folge ständig wachsenden und immer schnelleren globalen Handels.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Nun, der Bevölkerungszuwachs spielt hier sicher eine große Rolle. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat sich die Zahl von vor  50 Jahren bis heute gut verdoppelt. So, dann rechnet doch mal die nächsten 200 Jahre hoch. Da hilft nur eine Geburtenkontrolle, sonst haben wir diesen schönen Planeten bald leergefressen und zugesch....... Natürlich nicht in Deutschland, wir werden ja weniger(warum das wohl so ist?) Aber, wer soll u. darf entscheiden wer sich fortpflanzen darf und  wer nicht? ...........obwohl, mir würden da schon einige einfallen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bin nun auch nicht so alt, habe aber schon direkt bemerkt wie sich die Natur in den letzten Jahren verändert hat und das gilt nicht nur für Gewässer. Früher hatten wir einen kleinen Bach in einem dicht bewachsenen Wald. Als Kind und Jugendlicher war ich fast jeden Tag im Wald, da mich die Natur einfach interessierte. Im Bach gab es div. Molche, Frösche, Kröten und Bachflohkrebse, Köcherfliegenlarven, die dort lebten und sich vermehrten.
> 
> Heute ist der Bach ausgetrocknet (Klimawandel?), im Wald jeder 3. Baum rot markert - bereit zum fällen. Bringt wohl gut Geld ein. Frösche und Molche, die sehr selten geworden sind laichen nun in den tiefen Autospuren der "Waldfahrzeuge", die sich bei Regen mit Wasser füllen...
> 
> ...



Ein guter Beitrag, auch wenn er den wesentlichsten Faktor nicht berücksichtigt.

Hauptursache für den lokalen Artenschwund ist der Niedergang der extensiven Land- und Forstwirtschaft, also das Kleinbauerntum. Alte Kulturlandschaften brach liegen lassen (ausgenommen große zusammenhängende Waldgebiete), ist ein Verbrechen, im Grunde nicht viel besser als die intensiv beackerten Wiesen und Felder, oder die Wald-Monokulturen.

Das nächste, und hier kommen die Fische ins, bzw. aus dem Spiel, ist die immer weiter um sich greifende kanalisierte Regenwasser-Ableitung. Quellgebiete und Erlensümpfe bekommen in den Sommermonaten einfach nicht mehr genug Wasser, und das betrifft auch die kleinen Bäche. An anderen Orten kommt es hingegen zu Kleinfluten, die Sediment und Uferbewuchs wegspülen und übermäßig viel Dünger in begrenzte Flußgebiete einleiten. 

Und in das ganze Dilemma treten dann Neophyten und machen den verbleibenden Rest den Garaus. 

Und genau solche Gebiete werden von den Kommunen als Naturschutz-Gebiete ausgewiesen. Dafür bekommt die Gemeinde dann Ökopunkte, mit denen sie an anderer, vielleicht noch halbwegs intakter Stelle, Flächennutzungspläne aufstellen darf.

Und die naturverbundenen Städter stehen im Tal vor einem Hektar drüsigen Springkraut und erfreuen sich an der Blütenpracht und wie schön grün es dort doch noch ist. 

Leben wie vor 50 Jahren ? Schön wär´s.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Ich bin ja erst 34.
Diese guten alten Zeiten hab ich also nicht mehr so richtig erlebt.
Aber vor rund 20 Jahren hab ich auch noch regelmäßig Nasen in der Isar gefangen.

Eine der besten Stellen von damals hat man leider, mit erheblichem Aufwand von Steuergeldern systematisch zerstört:
Dort konnte man echte anglerische Sternstunden erleben!:k
:mEinziger Wehrmutstropfen war, daß man halt ständig das Klopapier von der Schnur fieseln mußte...

Jahrhundertelang wurden unsere Gewässer systematisch gedüngt...
Das fehlt heute.
Weniger Nährstoffe im Wasser heißt aber auch weniger Fisch.

Nicht nur das, müssen wir ertragen, nein, an vielen Flüssen werden uns  jetzt, im Sommer, auch noch die Ufer von Badegästen streitig gemacht.
Das waren noch Zeiten, als man für´s Baden in Isar oder Donau noch mit übelstem Ausschlag und Schlimmerem bestraft wurde...

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren an der Donau gelebt habe, gingen mit Streber, Schrätzer und Zingel übrigens gar nicht so selten an den Haken...

Und ich kenne einige Wehre, an denen inzwischen, statt steilen Alibi-Fischtreppen, Umgehungsbäche einen Fischaufstieg ermöglichen.

Oder schaut Euch doch mal an, wie sich die Isar in München die letzten Jahre verändert hat...

Obwohl, laßt es lieber:
:mDas macht nur die ganze schöne Weltuntergangsstimmung kaputt!

Ein Problem wird gelöst, dafür tauchen andere auf.
Die Welt verändert sich ständig, aber wird sie wirklich immer schlechter?

Was mir im Moment eigentlich die größten Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, daß sich bei uns die Dümmsten am stärksten vermehren, während der denkende Teil unserer Bevölkerung es nicht mehr verantworten kann, in diese schreckliche Welt überhaupt noch Kinder zu setzten.

Denkt vielleicht auch darüber mal nach!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## madpraesi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Was mir im Moment eigentlich die größten Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, daß sich bei uns die Dümmsten am stärksten vermehren, während der denkende Teil unserer Bevölkerung es nicht mehr verantworten kann, in diese schreckliche Welt überhaupt noch Kinder zu setzten.
> 
> Denkt vielleicht auch darüber mal nach!
> 
> ...




|good:   Super beschrieben #6#6#6

Gruß Christian


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja erst 34.
> Diese guten alten Zeiten hab ich also nicht mehr so richtig erlebt.
> Aber vor rund 20 Jahren hab ich auch noch regelmäßig Nasen in der Isar gefangen.
> 
> ...



Du beziehst immer den Nutzen in Deine, manchmal wirklich guten, Gedanken mit ein.

Lass den Nutzen für den Menschen mal außen vor. 
Die Gewässerverschmutzung früher war schlimmer als heute ?

Möglich, na und ?

Der Rhein war voller Fisch. Kleine, große und Kapitale. Man konnte sie nicht essen. Und ? Hat das die Fische gestört ?
Man konnte nicht baden. Und ? Hat das die Natur zerstört?

Heute ist das Wasser sauberer ?

Nein, es ist klarer. Was heute an nicht durch Kläranlagen ausfilterbare Rückstände von Hormonen und Medikamenten im Wasser schwimmt, ist das "besser" nur weil wir es nicht sehen oder riechen? Und nur weil wir keinen Ausschlag bekommen, ist es nicht gesundheitsschädlich?

Die Fische kriegen zwar weniger Nachkommen, die Artenvielfalt geht zurück, man kann sie bedenkenlos?? essen.
Die paar die noch übrig sind im Vergleich zu früher?

Nö, damals war die Situation anders, das stimmt. Sie war schlecht, das stimmt auch. Aber sie war um Längen besser als heute.  


*Zitat:*
_
Ein Problem wird gelöst, dafür tauchen andere auf.
Die Welt verändert sich ständig, aber wird sie wirklich immer schlechter?_

Ja, sie wird schlechter. Weil unsere Problemlösungen nie die Ursachen beseitigen.
*
Zitat:*

_Was mir im Moment eigentlich die größten Sorgen bereitet, ist die  Tatsache, daß sich bei uns die Dümmsten am stärksten vermehren, während  der denkende Teil unserer Bevölkerung es nicht mehr verantworten kann,  in diese schreckliche Welt überhaupt noch Kinder zu setzten.

Denkt vielleicht auch darüber mal nach!_

Muss ich nicht mehr drüber nachdenken. Wir haben ganz bewusst keine Kinder. Dennoch möchte ich das nicht so pauschal einteilen wie Du.


Jedenfalls liegt es nicht an den Kindern. Wenn ich heute Kinder und Jugendliche durch die Natur führe, stelle ich überwiegend großes Interesse und Begeisterung fest. 
Das Problem ist die Generation der Eltern und z.T. schon der jungen Großeltern.

Das Kind mag interesse haben wie es will, wenn die Alten den Ar$ch nicht hochkriegen, wie soll das Kind von der Stadt in die Natur kommen?
Wenn die alten lieber auf der Couch abhängen, haben die Kinder keine Chance. Und in ein paar Jahren unterscheiden sich die Kinder nicht mehr von den Eltern. 

Darum bin ich der Meinung, man muss den Menschen jede Möglichkeit geben, mit der Natur in Kontakt zu kommen. Da wo ein Interesse ist, darf man das nicht durch bürokratische Schei$$e abwürgen. Darum bin ich z.B. auch für den Wegfall der unsinnigen Anglerprüfung, was nur ein Tröpfchen im gesamten Meer von Möglichkeiten ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du beziehst immer den Nutzen in Deine, manchmal wirklich guten, Gedanken mit ein.
> 
> Lass den Nutzen für den Menschen mal außen vor.
> 
> ...



Mit Ausnahme des letzten Satzes geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht!#6

Woher sollen Grundwerte kommen, wenn sie nicht von kleinauf vermittelt werden???

Gerade deshalb halte ich aber eine Fischerprüfung für notwendig und sinnvoll:
Ich will nicht, daß Leute, die nie einen Bezug zur Natur hatten, auf unsere Gewässer losgelassen werden, ohne, daß ihnen irgendwann mal jemand etwas darüber erzählt hat.

Der Vorbereitungskurs ist da wenigstens eine Chance.
Aber das ist ein Thema für sich...


Ob die Welt besser oder schlechter wird ist eine Frage die sich objektiv nicht beantworten läßt.

Aber es läßt sich schwer bestreiten, daß, zumindestens bei der denkenden Minderheit, ein viel größeres Bewußtsein für unser Handeln vorhanden ist, als früher. 

Deshalb glaube ich, daß, wenn die Denkenden es schaffen, sich zu behaupten, sich vieles positiv entwickeln wird!

:mAllerdings ist das ein Prozess, der erst über Generationen Früchte trägt.

Hier möchtte ich an Luthers Apfelbaum erinnern:
Wir haben nichts mehr davon, aber Pflanzen müssen wir ihn!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

*Zitat Nachtschwärmer:*

Aber den Nutzen für den Menschen außen vor lassen??? Was soll das bringen? 
Das führt doch lediglich zu einer utopischen Sicht der Welt, die doch niemals umsetzbar wäre. 
Der Nutzen ist es, der uns antreibt Neues zu entwickeln, oder mehr Aufwand (z.B. teure Abwasserklärung) zu betreiben. 

Nur Heilige handeln völlig selbstlos.
Aber wer von uns kann behaupten, ein Heiliger zu sein? 
Und sind Heilige wirklich immer so selbstlos? 
Oder vertrauen sie vielleicht nur darauf, das ihnen ihre Selbstlosigkeit in einer anderen (höheren?) Ebene einen Nutzen bringt?


Nee, so meine ich das nicht. 

Ich meine den direkten und unmittelbaren Nutzen.
Mir ist ein Gewässer voller Fische der verschiedensten Arten, die man aber nicht essen kann,  wesentlich lieber als eines, in dem sich nur wenige Arten und Individuen befinden, die sehr lecker und unbelastet sind. 
Nutzen hab ich ja von ersterem auch, persönlich sogar mehr.
Halt das Erleben und fangen, die Abwechslung. 
Und im Sinne der Artenvielfalt ist es sogar besser.


Nö, Hormonprobleme haben wir nicht.:q 

Aber in dieser Welt, mit der unaufhaltsam steigenden Weltbevölkerung, sollte man keine Kinder in die Welt setzen. Was sollen die denn noch erleben?

Klar gab es früher ziemlich schlimme Mißstände. Aber hätte man die nicht beseitigen können, ohne gleich Neue zu produzieren?
Warum werfen wir mit dme Hintern um, was wir mit den Händen grade aufgerichtet haben?

Warum fangen wir an der Nordsee Krabben, kutschieren die zum pulen nach Marokko, und gleich wieder zurück an die Nordsee, um sie da zu verkaufen?

Warum produzieren wir Güter, die wir nicht brauchen, nur um sie in die dritte Welt zu exportieren, sie dort billiger verkaufen zu können, als gleichwertige heimische Produkte, und treiben die dortigen Erzeuger damit in den Ruin ?

Warum liefern wir bei Hungersnöten Lebensmittel in die betroffenen Gebiete, nur damit mehr Menschen überleben, die mehr Kinder in die Welt setzen und die nächste, noch schlimmere Hungerkatastrophe damit vorprogrammiern?

Warum regen wir uns über die Zerstörung des Regenwaldes auf, konsumieren aber in immer größerem Maße Produkte die Palmöl enthalten, steigern damit die sowieso schon gigantische Nachfrage nach dem Zeug, woraufhin noch mehr Regenwald abgeholzt wird, um noch mehr Palmöl zu produzieren. 

Fakt ist, der Platz wird immer weniger und die Natur muss weichen.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

untere sieg, auf den kiesrollen:
vor 30 jahren boden schwarz von gründlingen
vor 15 jahren boden grün von algen
jetzt boden waschbeton mit schlammhäubchen

jau, das wasser ist sauberer geworden, kaum noch fisch drin,
bis auf rückwandernde 'displaced' lachse...


im rhein wieder "alle 64 autochthonen fischarten heimisch" (zitat  irgendwo nrw-verwaltung), großer erfolg. stimmt - womöglich sind es sogar mehr als 64 individuen...


in 50 jahren? die reichen balgen sich um matjes

ist nicht OT, in 50 jahren ist "Fisch" geschichte...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber in dieser Welt, mit der unaufhaltsam steigenden Weltbevölkerung, sollte man keine Kinder in die Welt setzen. Was sollen die denn noch erleben?



Woher nimmt jemand, der in einem der reichsten und technologisch führensten Länder lebt, soviel Pessimismus? Du bist nur 5 Jahr älter als ich.

Ich würde viel dafür geben, nicht heute, sondern in 100 oder 200 Jahren zu leben. Wenn ich allein sehe, was sich in den vergangenen 20 Jahren technologisch gewegt hat, finde ich das genial und wäre gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was da noch alles kommt. Und es wird viel kommen, von Kernfusion bis zu völlig neuen Raumschifftechnologien. Und es wird immer mehr darum gehen, die natürlichen Ressourcen zu schonen.

Ich gestalte heute Technologie ganz entscheidend mit und bin gleichzeitig jede freie Minute in der Natur. Beides lässt sich in Einklang bringen und das bringe ich meinen Kindern sehr bewusst bei. 

Gesellschaftlich wird in den kommenden Jahren noch vieles aus den Fugen geraten, aber ich bin überzeugt, dass das Bewusstsein der Menschen für die Natur stetig wächst. Ja, es geht Artenvielfalt verloren. Das ist ein Preis, der wehtut, aber nicht zum Untergang der Zivilisation führen wird. Der Mensch ist lernfähig.

Dieser Pessimismus ist etwas, was uns übrigens grundlegend von den Amerikanern unterscheidet. Wenn ich z.B. im Headquarter von Oracle erlebe, mit welchem Enthusiasmus  hochintelligente, junge Leute an der Zukunft arbeiten, bin ich schlicht begeistert. Und auch die treffe ich am Abend in der Natur wieder.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Woher nimmt jemand, der in einem der reichsten und technologisch führensten Länder lebt, soviel Pessimismus?




Das ist das logische Weiterdenken der bisherigen Entwicklungen.

Wenn ich Pessimist wäre, würde ich sagen : "Es kann gar nicht mehr schlimmer werden, als es schon ist".

Aber da bin ich optimistisch.


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Passt zwar grade nicht zum Thema,aber der User 
*Andal *



schreibt hier und in ein paar anderen Foren so geniale Beiträge,hat auf jeden "Mist" ne schlagfertige Antwort,besitzt Wortwitz und Sachkentniss..


Macht doch mal ne Rubrik auf für das "Member des Monats"  




Wie gesagt,sorry für voll OT


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

@Ralle

Mit allen Deinen Fragen geb ich Dir recht, wenn sie Dich am gesunden Menschenverstand zweifeln lassen!

Ich könnte da noch viele weitere anfügen...

Aber wozu?

Der einzige Ausweg ist, das Positive zu vermehren!
Wer nur das Negative sieht, der wird an der Welt verzweifeln.

Ich gelte bei vielen als gnadenloser Pessimist.
Aber ich seh mich einfach nur als Realisten!

Wie sagte Karl Valentin so schön:
"Der Optimist sieht die Dinge nicht so tragisch, wie sie in Wirklichkeit sind!"

und

"Optimismus ist nur ein Mangel an Information!"

Ich glaube, die Welt ist noch viel schlimmer als wir uns alle es in unseren schlimmsten Phantasien ausmalen können.
Nur sehen wir nur die Spitze des Eisberges.

Aber das war schon seit Beginn der Menscheitsgeschichte so und das wird sich auch niemals ändern!

Also warum verzweifeln oder resignieren?

Das nächste Zitat kann ich nur, ohne Quellenangabe, sinngemäß wiedergeben, aber es beschreibt meine Wesenshaltung perfekt:

"Nur wer Pessimist genug ist, das Schlechte in seiner ganzen Tragweite zu erkennen, hat die Möglichkeit es abzuwenden!"

Mich erschreckt diese Welt nicht mehr!
Sie ist, wie sie ist.#c

Aber ich weigere mich, mich kampflos zu ergeben!!!

Auch wenn man nicht gewinnen kann sollte es immer das Ziel sein, dem  Gegner keinen Triumpfzug zu ermöglichen sondern, ihn höchstens einen  Pyros-Sieg zu ermöglichen!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber in dieser Welt, mit der unaufhaltsam steigenden Weltbevölkerung, sollte man keine Kinder in die Welt setzen. Was sollen die denn noch erleben?



So sehr ich diese Haltung nachvollziehen kann:
Steht es uns zu, zu entscheiden, ob das Leben für die nächste Generation lebenswert ist???

Oder überlasse ich ihr diese Entscheidung?

:mIch finde, bei allem Pessimismus, (fast) jeden Tag genug, um mich an vielen Kleinigkeiten erfreuen zu können und meinen Mitmenschen noch mit einem herzlichen Lächeln begegnen zu können!



> Fakt ist, der Platz wird immer weniger und die Natur muss weichen.



In der Natur ist es selbstverständlich, daß nur wenige überleben.
Diejenigen, die es schaffen, mit den Umweltbedingungen zurechtzukommen.

Ich glaube fest daran, daß die explodierende Weltbevölkerung ein rein theroretisches Rechechenexempel ist.
Wenn eine bestimmte Schwelle erreicht ist, dann wird ein Regulierungsmechanismus einsetzen.
Eine Zeit, die niemand erleben will.

Aber danach können diejenigen, die es geschafft haben, in schweren Zeiten zu überleben, eine neue Zukunft gestalten, in der viele Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht mehr gemacht werden!

Ich werde denen, die nur sich selbst im Kopf haben nicht kampflos diese Erde überlassen!

Die Frau, von der ich Kinder will, hab ich noch nicht gefunden
(umgekehrt aber schon einige).
Sollte ich sie aber finden, werde ich meine Kinder zu Kämpfern erziehen, die alles daran setzen, meine Enkel in einer besseren Welt kämpfen zu lassen!

"Wer kämpft kann verlieren, aber wer nicht kämpft der hat schon verloren!" (Berthold Brecht)

Grüße com
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Purist (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich würde viel dafür geben, nicht heute, sondern in 100 oder 200 Jahren  zu leben. Wenn ich allein sehe, was sich in den vergangenen 20 Jahren  technologisch gewegt hat, finde ich das genial und wäre gespannt wie ein  Flitzebogen, was da noch alles kommt. Und es wird viel kommen, von  Kernfusion bis zu völlig neuen Raumschifftechnologien. Und es wird immer  mehr darum gehen, die natürlichen Ressourcen zu schonen.



Was hat sich in den vergangenen 20 Jahren bewegt? Ressourcenschonung haben wir in dieser Zeit nicht betrieben, bei "neuen Technologien" denke ich an einen Haufen Elektroschrott bei jedem von uns, genverändertes Saatgut, Fracking, eine starke Zunahme des Luftverkehrs und immer mehr Wachstum und immer mehr Konsum.. und Müll, der entweder verbrannt wird oder direkt in Afrika landet. 
Früher bekam man hier ein Telefon von der "Bundespost" geliehen, das Ding nutzte man auch schon einmal 20-30 Jahre. Darf man das heute Kindern erzählen, die schon mit 15 Jahren ihre 2-5 Mobiltelefone (oder inzwischen Smartphones..) besessen haben? 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieser Pessimismus ist etwas, was uns übrigens grundlegend von den Amerikanern unterscheidet. Wenn ich z.B. im Headquarter von Oracle erlebe, mit welchem Enthusiasmus  hochintelligente, junge Leute an der Zukunft arbeiten, bin ich schlicht begeistert. Und auch die treffe ich am Abend in der Natur wieder.



Angesichts dessen, was Amerikaner im Naturschutz tun, ist Pessimismus durchaus angebracht. Daran ändert auch das bischen Öko-Trend, welchen vor allem Wohlhabende in Kalifornien, explizit Silicon Valley, ausleben, überhaupt nichts. Man kann deren Verhalten durchaus mit grünen Besserverdienern in unseren Großstädten vergleichen, die mit dem Schafswollpulliträger, der auf dem Land als Selbstversorger lebt und aktiv Umweltschutz betreibt, überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.

Der typisch deutsche Pessimismus ist in unserer Geschichte verankert, hier geht seit über 2500 Jahren regelmäßig die Welt unter, "Natur" gibt es in unserer Kulturlandschaft genausolange nicht mehr, wenn man vom Hochgebirge einmal absieht. Ich amüsiere mich regelmäßig, wenn ich nach Norddeutschland fahre und dort oben den "Nationalpark Wattenmeer" betrachte. Hinter dem Deich, dort wo die Windräder stehen, findet sich absolut keine Natur, alles dort ist vom Menschen so geschaffen worden, davor, wo der Besucher sich an strengste Regeln zum "Naturschutz" halten muss, schwimmt über dem Schlick ein Erdölfilm, Erdölbrocken mischen sich mit Plastik und Metallschrott, den die Schifffarht so verliert. Tote Seevögel liegen dort meist in den bunten Netzen, welche die industrielle Fischerei irgendwann einmal verloren hat. Auch wenn es sich komisch anhört, wenn dort Ferkel mit Angelruten am Wasser sind und ihren Dreck hinterlassen, fällt das gar nicht auf. 
Weggeräumt wird's nicht, würde sich auch kaum lohnen, ein paar Fluten später ist neuer Müll da.


----------



## Trübi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Da hat doch die Forumssuche mit "Niveau" wieder einmal einen Volltreffer erbracht.

@Andal: Danke.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Trübi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Was mir im Moment eigentlich die größten Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, daß sich bei uns die Dümmsten am stärksten vermehren, während der denkende Teil unserer Bevölkerung es nicht mehr verantworten kann, in diese schreckliche Welt überhaupt noch Kinder zu setzten.


D a s war auch schon vor > Jahren so.

Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Als ich die ersten Beiträge zum "Fische mit Geschichte" las, bemerkte ich schnell, dass dieser Trööt schnell in " Fischen (oder Angeln) mit Geschichte" umschlagen könnte.
Jeder von uns hat in den vergangenen Jahren (Jahrzehnten) diverse Veränderungen erleben müssen, gesellschaftliche Veränderungen erfahren und viele schütteln heute nur noch den Kopf über soviel Dekadenz und Völlerei in unserem Land oder soll man lieber sagen Europa oder sogar Welt, ist auch egal, die Veränderungen sind wahrnehmbar bzw. deutlich spürbar, für die die Anderes erleben konnten oder durften, für die junge Generation ist das Normal, sie haben auch nichts anderes erlebt oder kennengelernt.
Ich will mal kurz beschreiben, wie ich das erlebt habe und heute ständig erlebe:
Mit 50 Jahren und 44 Jahren Angelerfahrung ( man ist das schon lang) bin ich in zwei deutschen Staaten aufgewachsen und kann natürlich vergleichen. Nicht gleich aufschreien, ich bin froh, dass es nur noch einen gibt, dennoch ist nicht alles schlecht, was ich in der Kindheit und Jugend erleben konte.
Ich bin im Umkreis von Berlin aufgewachsen und hatte viele Gewässer zum Angeln, teilweise sogenannte DAV-gewässer, teilweise Produktionsgewässer und teilweise wilde Gewässer, ja auch so etwas gab es.
Was die Gewässerbelastung mit Abwässern betraf, gabes hir wie auch im Westen Probleme ( ich sag mal nur ELBE und RHEIN). 
In vielen Gewässern gab es eine richtige Vielfalt an Fischarten und es gab auch viele Möglichkeiten, mein Hobby auszuüben. Die DAV-gewässer waren in der regel durch mehrere Vereine bewirtschaftet, es wurden Angelstege gebaut und gepflegt, es gab, da wo erlaubt , Bootshäuse und die meisten Vereine hatten auch Kähne zu liegen,die genutzt werden konnten, natürlich auch Privatboote.
Im Winter wurde Schilf geschnitten, regelmäßig wurde besetzt ( karpfen, Hecht, Weißfisch) es gab Schonzeiten für Räuber und und und ... eigentlich garnicht viel anders als woanders.( hier bitte nicht mit politischen Problemen verwechseln), sicher war das Angelgerät teilweise mehralsaltmodisch, aber auch hatte über Omma schon1977 eine DAM-Telerute ( ich glaub die hieß OLYMPIA)mit 7 oder 8 Meter Länge.
es gab viele Gruppenveranstaltungen ( Anangeln,Wettangeln, Paarangeln, Abangeln, Gewässerpflege, Preisskat u.ä.) , als Kinder waren wir in der Jugendgruppe aktv und wurden ans Angeln herangeführt ( sicher nicht überall verallgemeinbar) .
Die Krönung war dann die Raubfischprüfung mit 14, die sowohl theoretisch als auch praktisch durchgeführt wurde.
Gut, eine Nachtangelberechtigung gabs nur durch Beziehungen oder Aktivitäten für den Verein und die waren auch streng limitiert .
Die generelle Knappheit machte erfinderisch, schweißte aber auch die Leute zusammen, es gab ein Solidargefühl ein WIR.
War sicher im Sinne sozialistischer Politik gewollt, aber auch nicht unbedingt das Verwerflichste .
Dann kam die Wende,sicher das Highlight in meinem Leben, aber aus anglerischer Sicht sollte sich vieles ändern.
Nicht nur, das der Zugang an die Gewässer zunehmend erschwert wurde, das WIR-Gefühl ging in der ersten Zeit zunehmend verloren, jeder machte sein Ding und vieles ging den Bach runter, Gewässer wurden privatisiert, Uferzonen wurden zunehmend verbaut und selbst abgelegenste Gewässer wurden zunehmend Partyzone an den WE.
Plötzlich erkannten Investoren , aber auch Gemeinden deneigentlichen Wert Ihrer Gewässer ( Urlaubsregion) und es wurden entsprechende Pläne zur Entwicklung getroffen, schöne klare Badegewässer in Größenordnungen, ob darin Leben für Fische möglich ist , oder nicht, Hauptsache Trinkwasserqualität, die Artenvielfalt ging verloren, viele kleine Gewässer ver(l)sandeten, Zuflüsse oder Bächer wurden "renaturisiert"( was auch immer darunter zu verstehen ist, Kinder erleben nur noch durch das interessierte Elternhaus die Natur, lernen Zusammenhänge kennen, hier entzieht sich die Gesellschaft der Verantwortung und und und 
*Ich sehe es auch so wie einige meiner Vorposter, dass der Blick zurück die Sinne für die Zukunft schärft,jedoch die Generation, die gerade heranwächst, oder die Macht an sich reißt, diesen Blick nicht mehr hat . Genau wie unsere Sprache demnächst nicht mehr existent sein wird, werden Erfahrungen oder Gedanken aus der Vergangenheit nicht mal mehr lesbar sein, auch ein Preis der Globalisierung und der Ignoranz der Mächtigen.*
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m
(edit wegen Rechtschreibfehler)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Purist schrieb:


> Was hat sich in den vergangenen 20 Jahren bewegt? Ressourcenschonung haben wir in dieser Zeit nicht betrieben, bei "neuen Technologien" denke ich an einen Haufen Elektroschrott bei jedem von uns, genverändertes Saatgut, Fracking, eine starke Zunahme des Luftverkehrs und immer mehr Wachstum und immer mehr Konsum.. und Müll, der entweder verbrannt wird oder direkt in Afrika landet.



Diese Darstellung ist mir viel zu negativ. Vor zehn Jahren musste ich pro Jahr noch ca. 200.000 Meilen fliegen, heute komme ich mit 60.000-70.000 Meilen aus, weil sich der Rest über das Internet regeln lässt. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel.

Ich erkenne nicht, dass mehr geflogen wird und die Leute, die heute neue Flughäfen bauen, kalkulieren aus meiner Sicht sehr optimistisch.


----------



## Raubfisch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Purist hat damit vollkommen recht. Sie nicht zu bedenken weil man sie ja negativ findet, finde ich merkwürdig. Ich bin auch gespannt was die zukunft bringt. Man darf natürlich nicht alles zu pessimistisch betrachten - aber auch nicht blind sein. 

Ich habe dieses video schon an anderer stelle gepostet, aber ich mach es hier auch gerne nochmal. Kann nicht schaden 

Zum fliegen, nun dann irren sich wohl wirklich alle statistiken 

Ich finde es auch schade, dass ein nicht gerade kleiner teil der angler scheinbar ein fischvorkommen wünscht das nur auf ihn und seine "angelbedürfnisse" passt. 

Nach dem motto: Barsch, zander, hecht, karpfen ja - aber bloß keine brassen, schleien, rotfedern, karauschen usw.  die haben ja viele gräten, machen im drill kein spaß oder klauen einem die köder oder was weiß ich. 

Ich mag die vielfalt, bin da aber wohl in der minderheit


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die schönen Blumen und die Art und den Umfang, den dieses Thema angenommen hat. Damit habe ich gestern nicht gerechnet!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Andal schrieb:


> Erst mal vielen Dank für die schönen Blumen und die Art und den Umfang, den dieses Thema angenommen hat. Damit habe ich gestern nicht gerechnet!



Den Blumen schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an. 

Deine Sachkunde und der "Blick über den Tellerrand" tun dem Forum, in Verbindnung mit Deinem Diskussionsstil, sehr gut. #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Nach dem motto: Barsch, zander, hecht, karpfen ja - aber bloß keine brassen, schleien, rotfedern, karauschen usw.  die haben ja viele gräten, machen im drill kein spaß oder klauen einem die köder oder was weiß ich.



Du wirst lachen: Ich habe mir dieses Jahr extra kleine Pellets zugelegt, weil ich nix lieber mache, als ein paar mal im Jahr gezielt auf Brasse zu angeln. Lecker, lecker, wenn man weiß, wie sie zuzubereiten sind.

Auf Karausche trifft im Prinzip das Gleiche zu, die setze ich allerdings zurück, um den Bestand zu stützen.

Rotfeder und Rotauge sind in meinen Gewässern leider geschützt, aber sonst auch in meinem "Beuteschema", und zur Qualität von Schleie muss man wohl nix sagen.

Wer mit Tunnelblick fischt, ist selber dran schuld 

Spass mit solchen Fischen haben natürlich meist nur Angler, die nicht ans Wasser gehen, um "den Kampf ihres Lebens" zu erleben. |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Schreibe ich sonst so negativ, will ich auch mal berichten was sich alles verbessert hat, seit ich die Angel schwinge.

Na ja, mein Heimatfluß die Weser ist zum Süßwassergewässer geworden, seit der Salzeintrag  gesunken ist.
Der Fluß war fast tot, nun lebt er wieder, 
wie Millionen von Eintagsfliegen und Muscheln zeigen.
Jedes kleine Kaff entsorgt nun über Kläranlagen, dort wo früher lediglich Aal und Brachse waren, leben nun selbst Koppe und Schmerle.
Müll finden wir zwar immer noch am Wasser, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so viel wie vor Jahren.
Was man früher an Müll lediglich wahrgenommen hätte, wird nun verfolgt, oder kommt gar zur Anzeige.
Früher hielt sich kaum einer an Regeln zu Fangbegrenzung und Schonzeiten, heute tun es die Meisten.

Viele der Querbauten der Flüsse, Bäche und Gräben haben bessere Aufstigsmöglichkeiten erhalten.
Weitere sind in Planung.
So auch vor Ort, hätte nie gedacht das das mal so bald laufen würde.
Fast alle Hindernisse sind verbessert wurden oder verschwunden.
Ganze Ketten von kleineren Wehren wurden zu Solgleiten umgestaltet.
 Flußläufe u.Deiche wurden verlegt, 
Fischarten wie Lachs, Meerforelle, Fluß und Meerneunaugen sind fast wieder normale Besucher in meiner Heimat.
Selbst das Auftauchen der Kormorane finde ich zunächt einmal gut.

Wer heute Besatz mit fangreifen Spassfischen macht, wird sehr wahrscheinlich Kritik erhalten, früher hätte es keinen interessiert.
Teilweise würde Einer der so etwas fordern würde, gar ausgelacht oder nicht ernst genommen werden. 
Selbst der Karpfen oder die R.F werden nun kritisch gesehen.
Mir kommt es so vor als wenn seit Jahren immer weniger Karpfen besetzt werden.
Viele besetzen die heute schon gar nicht mehr.

Besatz mit Wanderfischarten oder gar Wanderfischprojekte sind doch längst fast Alltäglichkeiten.
(in welchem Norddeutschen Fluß denn nicht.)

Selbst Wasserkraftbetreiber versuchen heute Möglichkeiten zu finden wie man es für Fische besser machen könnte.

Na ja, das Ding mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
aber:...
Das extreme Wettfischen hat früher auch vielen Anglern aufgestoßen.
Die langsam sterbenen Fische in Tüten und Eimern so oder so.
Lebender Köfi hin oder her, aber Fische lebendig aufziehen ist nun wirklich zu überdenken gewesen.
Nicht nett für das Tier , unpraktisch weil jeder Untermaßige Fang, schwer geschädigt wurde.

Heute vertreten viele Angler C&R, sicher nicht zum Nachteil der Bestände.
(Früher wurde so etwas halt verschenkt oder entsorgt.) 

Selbst schwerfällige Behörden beginnen sich zu ändern.
Die spritzen heute nicht mehr die Steinpackungen mit Giften tot, die verpachten die Uferstreifen teilweise nicht einmal mehr an Viehalter, so das dort Weidendickicht und Wildnis zurückkehrt.
Da quakt, laichen oder brüten nun Tiere die ich kaum kannte, als alles kahlgefessen und zertreten war.

Ich finde es hat sich vieles gebessert.
Bei vielen dieser Veränderungen hatten auch Angler ihre Finger mit im Spiel.


Nicht über Probleme meckern hilft, man muß sie in der Bevölkerung bekannt machen und gemeinsam nach Lösungen suchen.
Sich lediglich mit Anglern austauschen hilft da nicht weiter.
Dort hört man lediglich wie undurchdringbar die Wildnis wurde, Sie wünschen sich gar Angelplätze aus Beton und schön dicht am Wasser den befestigten Parkplatz.

Aber das werden eben immer weniger, die so denken.
Das ist doch gut oder ?

Oft stelle ich fest, das Aktivisten aus Naturschutz und Angeln recht gut mit einander können.
Die könnten wohl glatt die Seiten wechseln ohne sich groß ändern zu müssen.
Dumm nur, das sie da dann wieder auf ähnlich einseitige Meinungen der Masse treffen würden.

Manch Einer der hier als Angler schreibt, könnte durch Zufall auch einer der bittersten Gegner vieler Angler werden.
Eben weil Er auch alle Fehler der Angler kennt.

Tretet Euch also in den Arsch und macht es besser, als es heute ist.
Jeder kann etwas betragen das es (noch) besser wird.
(Vielleicht verliert dann der Säbelzahnhund  mal seine Zähne.)


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

@ Bernd:

Da sprichst du wahre Worte aus. Trotz aller Erinnerungen, die uns die Zeit verklärt, es hat sich wirklich auch vieles zum Besseren gewandelt. Wenn ich so an den Ort zurückdenke, an dem ich aufgewachsen bin, dann überkommt mich im Nachhinein immer noch das Grausen und das Staunen zugleich.

Durch den Ort geht ein Bach und was der in meiner Kinderzeit aushalten musste, würde heute für einen bundesweiten Skandal sorgen. Seinerzeit war das die normalste Sache der Welt. Direkt am Bach wurden die LKW der örtlichen Brauereien gewaschen, dieses und alle anderen Abwässer des Betriebes liefen unmittelbar hinein. Mitten im Ort gab es zwei Gerbereien, die wenigstens die Abwässer und die Reste des Entfleischens der Rohhäute eins zu eins und ungefiltert verklappten. An jedem Hindernis und an jeder Wehrschwelle standen permanent meterhohe Schaumteppiche. Allerdings standen auch unterhalb der Einleiter der Gerbereien Döbel von einem Format, wie ich sie danach nie wieder gesehen habe. Die hätten jeden ewigen Rekord eingebracht. Aber wen interessierten damals schon Döbel?

Am südlichen Ortsrand kam dann die rein mechanische Kläranlage, wenn man dieses Ding so nennen wollte. Die fischte mit aller Not die festen Stoffe der kleinen Stadt heraus. Unterhalb des Einleiters war der kleine Fluß dann für viele Kilometer mausetot. Jedenfalls war weit und breit kein Fisch mehr zu sichten. 

Anfang der 70er wurde dann eine moderne Kläranlage gebaut und es kam langsam so etwas wie ein Umweltbewußtsein auf. Der Fluss wurde sauberer, die Fische kehrten zurück, erreichten aber auch nicht mehr die alten Größen. Auch der Sperrmüll verschwand langsam von den Waldrändern. Alte Autoreifen, Badeöfen und ausgediente Kühlschränke suchte man als landschaftsprägendes Element bald, Gott sei Dank, vergebens.

Neulich „besuchte“ ich die Stätten meiner kindlichen Umtriebe per Bayernviewer und stellte fest, dass ich die Gegend zwar immer noch kenne, sie mir aber sehr fremd geworden ist. Wo wir als Kinder wirklich jeden erdenklichen Unfug trieben, ist entweder alles zugebaut, oder die Bach- und Flußufer sind dermaßen zugewachsen, verbuscht und verstockt, dass man sie bald nicht mehr erkennt. 

Wann es wirklich besser war? Das könnte ich jetzt gar nicht so sagen. Die Vergangenheit wird von der Verklärung und die Gegenwart von der Vernunft geschönt!


----------



## Trübi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Ich war in den 80ern auch ein Anhänger der Weltuntergangspropheten, insbesondere vom besiegelten Untergang des Deutschen Waldes war ich ziemlich überzeugt. Wie bekannt, kam es doch anders.

In meinem ersten Leben als Rhein-Angler habe auch ich die in diesem Faden erwähnten, an die See erinnernden pittoresken Schaumkronen "genossen". Auch das von Unmengen Schwebstoffen gefärbte Wasser oder die häufigen Gerüche verschiedenster Treibstoffe und Mineralöle ließen Fernweh oft gar nicht erst aufkommen.
Der Fischbestand jedoch war hoch, in 3 Stunden 10 kg Weißfisch beim "Tunken" im Strom keine Seltenheit. Aal, Hecht, Zander gab's reichlich, natürlich auch Barsch, Brachse, Rotauge, seltener Rotfeder, Güster, Schleie, dafür tonnenweise Ukelei (der Rhein-Hering). Bis auf wenige Kaulbärsche, Döbel, je einmal Nase, Regenborgenforelle (wohl ein Zuchteichflüchtling) habe ich aber meiner schwächer werdenden Erinnerung nach in dieser Zeit keine weitere Fischart gefangen.

Nun lese ich hier (die Voraussetzung für aktuelle eigene "Versuche" habe ich erst heute durch den Erwerb von Rhein- und Main-Karten geschaffen), dass die Artenvielfalt wieder gestiegen, die Populationsgrößen in Teilen aber gesunken sind. Wesentliche Ursache sei die Verringerung des makroskopischen Drecks.
Ich finde, das ist viel mehr als "doch etwas". Und wenn ein Preis für die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität eben weniger Fisch ist, dann "entrichte" ich diesen gerne.

Gut, da gibt es nun die Grundeln, auch der Wels ist nun auch deutlich zahlreicher vertreten. Weitere Beispiele "unnatürlichen" Fischbestands sind sicherlich schnell bezeugt.

Aber all dies zeigt mir (wieder einmal): Erstens, es kommt anders, zweitens, als man denkt.

Nein, in der Grundtendenz ist mein früherer ausgeprägter Pessimismus von einem leichten Optimismus verdrängt worden. Liegt sicher auch an der mit zunehmendem Alter einhergehenden veränderten Wahrnehmung des Pegelstandes im berühmten Glas. Ist aber so.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> es gab viele Gruppenveranstaltungen ( Ananageln,Wettangeln, Paarangeln, Abangeln, Gewässerpflege, Preisskat u.ä.) , als Kinder waren wir in der Jugendgruppe aktv und wurden ans Angeln herangeführt ( sicher nicht überall verallgemeinbar) .


:vik:

War das ein Rechtschreibfehler?
Der Name wir doch normalerweise mit 2n geschrieben...
Eure Gruppenveranstaltung hieße dann "ANNA-Nageln"



Werd mal der Ferkelfahnder dazu befragen...


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Waldsterben, ja das war so ein Thema wo ich auch gedacht habe das geht so weiter bis die Menschen keinen Weihnachsbaum mehr bekommen.
Selbst das Verklappen der Dünnsäure vor Helgoland ist längst Geschichte.
Heute darf der Fisch meist sogar wieder in den Handel.
Das war z.B in der Elbmündung nicht immer so.:q

Viele nette Erfindungen, wie DDT oder E605 sind auch (fast) Geschichte.
Selbst die Unterwasserbeschichtungen der Boote mußten verändert werden.

Als ich das erste mal etwas gelesen hatte wie klar die Weser einst war (um 1880), konnte ich es nicht glauben...
Heute beginne ich es wirklich zu glauben und vor allem zu verstehen was da alles drann hängt.
Wenn nun noch K&S verdonnert werden würde eine Leitung zur Nordsee zu bauen....aber das sind Tagträumereien.:q

Sollte sich mein ältester Traum wirklich noch einmal erfüllen und es wieder Störe, Otter und Gr.Tümler in der Weser geben ?
Das ist dann doch noch ein sehr langer Weg, der aber immer wieder verlassen werden könnte.
Wir werden aufpasssen müssen.

(Vor allem in Zeiten wo es uns vielleicht mal nicht mehr so gut gehen könnte)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

@Bernd, Andal &Trübi

#6

Hab mich sehr über Eure letzten Posts gefreut!

Bei allem, was sich, unleugenbar, verschlechtert hat, gerade bei unseren Gewässern hat sich vieles verbessert:

Während z.B. in der Landwirschaft der Trend leider immer mehr in Richtund (Biogas)-Agrarwüste geht werden unsere Fließgewässer seit 20Jahren Stück für Stück renaturiert.

Die Lachse steigen wieder auf!
Und viele andere selten gewordene Fischarten werden wieder gefördert.

Es wurde viel dazugelernt und versucht, alte Fehler wieder gutzumachen.
Natürlich haben sich auch viele Dinge verschlechtert:
Siehe Kormoranproblematik oder Hormoneinträge.

Aber es gibt für mich keinen Grund, der guten alten Zeit hinterherzutrauern.
Im Nachhinein erinnern sich die meisten halt nur an das was früher besser war, verdrängen aber das, was schlechter war...

Das war schon immer das Geheimnis der "guten alten Zeit".
Und das wird sich auch nie ändern.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> War das ein Rechtschreibfehler?
> Der Name wir doch normalerweise mit 2n geschrieben...
> Eure Gruppenveranstaltung hieße dann "ANNA-Nageln"



Doch das gabs früher wirklich. Nur hieß sie bei uns nicht Anna, sondern Rosi und sie kam aus dem übernächsten Bauerndorf. Zwar von sehr mäßigem Liebreiz, dafür mit einer nimmermüden Nagelbereitschaft versehen!


----------



## Purist (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich erkenne nicht, dass mehr geflogen wird und die Leute, die heute neue Flughäfen bauen, kalkulieren aus meiner Sicht sehr optimistisch.



Es wird mehr geflogen, gerade auch was Privatflüge betrifft, früher fuhr man per Bahn in den Urlaub, dann kam der PKW, heute sind Flüge für fast jeden Arbeitnehmer erschwinglich, besonders umweltbedenklich, wenn die dann noch mit Kreuzfahrten kombiniert werden. Deine Ansicht, dass neue Flughafenbauten oder auch deren Ausbauten zu optimistisch kalkuliert sind, teile ich trotzdem. Ewiges Wachstum im Flugsektor wird es nicht geben und in Deutschland haben wir bereits eine der höchsten Flughafendichten der Welt, was viele Neubauten noch grotesker erscheinen lässt, weil die meisten Flughäfen keineswegs ausgelastet sind. 




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Heute vertreten viele Angler C&R, sicher nicht zum Nachteil der Bestände.
> (Früher wurde so etwas halt verschenkt oder entsorgt.)



Warum sollte C&R zum einem Vorteil der Bestände führen? Einzig beim Aal wäre dem so, bei Fischen die sich bei uns vermehren heisst C&R in der Regel gutes Abwachsen, bis zu einem Maß welches niemand mehr verwerten will (schmeckt nicht mehr, in der Größe). Die Folge: Viele große Fische, die ihren hohen Nahrungsbedarf mit dem decken, womit zahlenmäßig mehr Nachwuchs hätte aufwachsen können. 
Je nach Gewässer kann das zu enormen Problemen der Fischbestände führen, je geschlossener desdo schlechter ist absolutes C&R. 



Trübi schrieb:


> Ich war in den 80ern auch ein Anhänger der Weltuntergangspropheten, insbesondere vom besiegelten Untergang des Deutschen Waldes war ich ziemlich überzeugt. Wie bekannt, kam es doch anders.



Ich gehöre einer Generation an, die den Walduntergang (das "Waldsterben") in der Schule bis ins Detail "beigebracht" bekam. 
Der Wald steht noch, dessen Vielfalt sehe ich, als regelmäßiger Waldjogger/Gassigänger, inzwischen zunehmend durch völlig andere Sachen bedroht. Uns wurde damals ins Detail erläutert, wie der Boden durch die Luftverschmutzung versauert und wie das die Bäume schädigt. Heute spricht keiner mehr darüber, völlig verschwunden, ist das Problem aber scheinbar nicht. Da steht dann nur in der Zeitung: "Aufgrund der enormen Baumschäden wird vom x.x. bis x.x. per Hubschrauber gekalkt. In diesem Zeitraum ist das Betreten der Waldgebiete verboten".  
Das Betretungsverbot dient natürlich dazu, keine Kalkladung abzubekommen. Als hier gerade gekalkt war, habe ich mir den Spass nicht nehmen lassen, mir das "Werk" einmal anzusehen. Der gesamte Waldboden war z.T. zentimeterdick mit braunem Kalk überzogen, der erst nach Monaten vom Regen in den Boden gespült war. Der großer Teil davon wird im Bach gelandet sein, den ein hiesiger Angelverein so gerne mit teuren Bachforellen besetzt. 

Zu den anderen Waldschäden: Wir haben in Deutschland bis auf wenige Ausnahmen Nutzwald. Seitdem die Holzpreise explodiert sind und die Nachfrage steigt, wird hier deutlich mehr geschlagen. Ganze Baumstammladungen wandern noch auf einem Waldparkplatz im Schiffscontainer. "Geht nach China" habe ich mir sagen lassen.. Abgeholzt wird mit überdimensionierten Standardmaschinchen amerikanischer Bauart. Auf deren tiefen Spuren wächst jahrelang kein Gras mehr, ideale Feuchtbiotope für Frösche, wenn die es fertig bringen würden auf die Berge hier zu klettern. Gute Pilz- aber auch "seltenere" Pflanzenbestände sind in den Gebieten wo geholzt wurde meist 10 Jahre und länger nicht mehr zu finden. Wobei ich nicht leugnen will, dass unsere extremen Wetterlagen, der vergangenen Jahre, solche Gebiete auch extrem fordern. In warmen Sommermonaten kann man sich in unseren Wäldern (Mittelgebirge) dort mehr Feinstaub als in der Stadt in die Lunge pusten. 
Waren die Sturmschäden der 90er Jahre noch enorm, ist das ,zumindest in meiner Gegend hier, etwas weniger geworden. Aber bald kommen die Windräder, die man hier auf die Bergkuppen setzen will, pro Stück muss ordentlich gerodet werden und dann gibt's auch noch nette Asphaltwege dorthin.. und es regt sich Widerstand. Bauen wollen es diejenigen Parteien, die noch vor 5 Jahren die Atomkraftwerke mit "sonst hätten wir eine Verspargelung der Landschaft" verteidigt haben. #d

Den hiesigen Hobbybauern kann man aber auch nicht wirklich vermitteln, für welche Artenvielfalt, nebst Wind und Ungezieferschutz, Gebüsch am Wegesrand sorgen würde. Die machen jetzt auf Biosprit, das Saatgut ist grellblau oder knallrot gefärbt, vermutlich von Monsanto. 

Mache ich mir etwa zu viele Gedanken über meine Umwelt? |rolleyes


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

zur Quappe gibt es hier im Spreewald so Geschichten!die soll teilweise so häufig gewesen sein...dass sie an der Luft getrocknet,dann im Winter wie Feuerholz verbrannt wurde...und so für Wärme sorgte.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum sollte C&R zum einem Vorteil der Bestände führen? Einzig beim Aal wäre dem so, bei Fischen die sich bei uns vermehren heisst C&R in der Regel gutes Abwachsen, bis zu einem Maß welches niemand mehr verwerten will (schmeckt nicht mehr, in der Größe). Die Folge: Viele große Fische, die ihren hohen Nahrungsbedarf mit dem decken, womit zahlenmäßig mehr Nachwuchs hätte aufwachsen können.
> Je nach Gewässer kann das zu enormen Problemen der Fischbestände führen, je geschlossener desdo schlechter ist absolutes C&R.  |rolleyes


 
Da gehen die Meinungen halt auseinander.
Mir ist halt ein möglichst naturnaher Zustand lieber, als eine Betrachtung zur Mengen optimierten Nahrungserzeugung.
Erscheint vielen halt besser, Ich steh da ja nicht allein.
Finde ich eine deutliche Verbesserung, nun nicht mehr belächelt zu werden.


----------



## Kotzi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Danke @nachtschwärmer.
Als ich letztens ein Gespräch im Bus mithören "durfte" ging es darum, dass eine der beiden Evolutionskronen sich nicht erklären konnte wieso sie denn schon wieder schwanger sei ( geschätzte 20 Jahre alt) obwohl sie doch immer nach dem Sex ( und ja , auch obwohl der Geschlechtspartner ein "Assi" sei) die Pille nähme.

Da ich momentan durch mein Studium ( Landschaftsökologie) so ein bisschen Einblick in die Entwicklung unserer Landschaft sowie in die Biologischen und Abiotischen Prozesse in unserer Gesellschaft und Umgebung kriege,
tue ich mich noch schwerer mit der Einordnung heutiger Prozesse als vorher.

Die guten alten Tage waren oftmals dadurch bedingt dass einfach ein erhöhter und somit unnatürlicher Nährstoffeintrag in unsere Gewässer stattfand ( Düngung , industrielle abwässer)( jetzt rein auf uns Angler bezogen)

Ist das nun gut oder schlecht? Konnte man die Fische denn früher im Rhein bedenkenlos essen oder nicht?

Der Mensch mag nunmal Veränderungen nicht und nimmt halt das wahr was ihn negativ beeinflusst, was nun oftmal positiv dadurch beeinflusst wird merkt er nicht oder will er nicht wahrnehmen.

Nicht alles ist gut, aber vieles ist besser als in den glorifizierten "alten Tagen"
wo sowieso alles besser war, jedenfals meiner Meinung nach.
Denn genau in dieser Zeit, wurde vieles verbrochen wo wir heute noch die Suppe auslöffeln müssen und in Zukunft auch noch weiter dran zu "löffeln" haben.
Was für uns anglerisch gut sein kann, ist im gleichen Moment wieder eine Ökologische Komplettkathastrope.

Mehr mag ich auch nicht schreiben da mein Post eh schon von einer halben Flasche Rum beeinflusst war.
Jedenfals mag ich jeden dazu anregen nochmal zweimal über das was er tut und kund tut nachzudenken.
Denn oft ( eher meistens) sind die Sachen komplexer als sie erscheinen.

Jedenfals mag ich auch nochmal anmerken, dass es so eine Biologische Diversität wie wir sie heute haben nur durch uns Menschen ermöglicht wurde.
Klar sorgen wir aber auch für die höchste Aussterberate die es jemals gab.

Das Problem von uns Menschen ist, dass wir kurzzeitige Istzustände für den einzig richtigen Zustand halten und nicht über unseren Horizont hinaus schauen wollen.
Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und will immer dass haben was er kennt oder Vorteile für ihn bringt.
Dass der Natur das ziemlich scheiß egal ist kommt den meisten nicht in den Kopf weil in viel zu kurzen Intervallen gedacht wird.

Die Welt befindet sich im ständigen Wandel, ob durch den Menschen oder durch natürliche Prozesse. Die Auswirkungen lassen sich oft wirklich schwer beurteilen oder einordnen.
Bis heute ist es legal atomare Stoffe flüssig in unsere Flüsse einzuleiten,
Stahlwerkarbeiter sind höher gefährdet an Krebs durch atomare Stoffe zu erkranken  als AKWarbeiter und unterliegen keinen Strahlungs Höchstgrenzen, unsere Flüsse werden begradigt, verbaut, das Fernsehn darf uns heiter immer weiter verblöden usw usw.
Doch ist es wirklich alles schlechter als früher?
Werden gar keine Gegenmaßnahmen unternommen gegen Dinge die schieflaufen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Bernd:
> 
> Da sprichst du wahre Worte aus. Trotz aller Erinnerungen, die uns die Zeit verklärt, es hat sich wirklich auch vieles zum Besseren gewandelt. Wenn ich so an den Ort zurückdenke, an dem ich aufgewachsen bin, dann überkommt mich im Nachhinein immer noch das Grausen und das Staunen zugleich.



Es ist sicher auch eine Frage dessen, wie und wo man aufgewachsen ist. Ich hatte das Glück in einer sehr, sehr ländlichen Gegend aufzuwachsen. Mitten in einer blühenden Natur voller Blumen und Insekten. An kleinen Bächen und Flüssen, wo sich die Forellen gestapelt haben.

Davon ist halt (für meine Verhältnisse) kaum noch was übrig. Ich bin nach wie vor fast jeden Tag draußen und kann die Veränderungen sicher sehr gut nachvollziehen. Das, was ich auf meiner HP vorstelle

http://www.pilze-und-natur-im-bergischen-land.de/

ist nur noch ein Abklatsch dessen, was es früher mal gab. Ganz objektiv gesehen. Dennoch sind alle Leute von der Natur in meiner Heimat begeistert, weil sie es besser nie kennengelernt haben. 





Trübi schrieb:


> Ich war in den 80ern auch ein Anhänger der Weltuntergangspropheten, insbesondere vom besiegelten Untergang des Deutschen Waldes war ich ziemlich überzeugt. Wie bekannt, kam es doch anders.



Das Waldsterben hat nie gesunde Mischwälder betroffen, sondern fast ausschließlich die überall vorhandenen Monokulturen. Saurer Regen ist Blödsinn. Wenn man in der dritten Generation reine Fichten-Monokulturen anpflanzt, dann ist der Boden sowas von sauer, da braucht es keinen sauren Regen mehr.




Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> 
> "Wer kämpft kann verlieren, aber wer nicht kämpft der hat schon verloren!" (Berthold Brecht)



Wenn Du mir nix glauben magst, aber dass ich kämpfe, darauf kannst Du wetten. 

Ich beschränke mich halt auf das, wo ich wenigstens eine Chance habe, etwas bewirken zu können. An den Regenwald komm ich nicht ran, aber in meiner Heimat kann ich was bewirken.
Und auch die Beulen, die ich mir hier im Board in Sachen Kormoran und Besatzidiotie hole, sind sicher nicht Folge einer Resignation.|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

@Ralle
Durch deine Website hat sich mein Eindruck den ich von dir von den Zanderschneidertreffen hatte nochmal erhärtet.
Ich danke dir hiermit für dein Engament für das vielen das Wissen, sowie auch der Willen fehlt.
Lass dich bloß nicht entmutigen und führe dass weiter was du scheinbar erfolgreich begonnen hast.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist sicher auch eine Frage dessen, wie und wo man aufgewachsen ist. Ich hatte das Glück in einer sehr, sehr ländlichen Gegend aufzuwachsen. Mitten in einer blühenden Natur voller Blumen und Insekten. An kleinen Bächen und Flüssen, wo sich die Forellen gestapelt haben.



Als Nordrheinwestfale hast du, ganz selbstverständlich, einen anderen Begriff für Stadt. Ich darf dir aber versichern, dass der für das Bayern der 60er Jahre so ganz und gar nicht zutrifft. Mein alter Heimatort hatte zwar die Stadtrechte, war aber mit etwas 5.000 Einwohnern alles andere, als eine Metropole. Jenseits der gelben Ortstafeln war es so ländlich, wie nur irgend möglich. Viele Ortsverbindugsstraßen waren reine Sandwege und so weiter. Da gabs noch reichlich kleine Bäche und Waldweiher, sehr urwüchsig und sich selbst überlassen. Bis eben der nächste Bauer nicht wußte, wohin mit den Abbruchsteinen des alten Hofteils und die Weiher damit verfüllte. War ja nur ein "Loch" im Wald. Die Bacherl fielen größtenteils der Flurbereinigung zum Opfer. Denn nur eine lineare Landschaft hielt man damals für ökonomisch und erstrebenswert.

Heute versucht man teilweise krampfhaft, teilweise ganz gut gelungen, diese Sündenfälle wieder einigermaßen zu renaturieren. Beziehungsweise in einen Zustand zu versetzen, denn man amtlich für natürlich erachtet. Solche Umbauten verwachsen sich ganz gewiß mit der Zeit. Aber aufs Erste sieht es halt einfach nur grausam aus.

Unlängst kam im Fernesehen eine Dokumentation über die ganzen Massenstreben, die unseren Planeten seit seiner Entstehung heimgesucht haben. Höchst interessant, besonders das Fazit. Vom nächsten Massensterben wird der Mensch betroffen sein. Wenn der von der Erdoberfläche verschwunden, oder auf marginale Restbestände dezimiert ist, geht es lustig weiter. Dann ist wieder Platz für neue Entwicklungen der Evolution. Bis es wieder einen neuerlichen Rumpler gibt und so weiter und sofort.

Dazu gibt es einen ebenso alten, wie sinngemäß wahren Kalauer.

Treffen sich zwei Planeten im All. Sagt der eine: "Du schaust aber schlecht aus!" Antwortet der andere: "Ja stell dir vor, ich habe Homo sapiens!" Da tröstet ihn der Erste Planet: "Ach mach dir nichts draus. In ein paar hunderttausend Jahren ist das wieder vorbei!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



> Unlängst kam im Fernesehen eine Dokumentation über die ganzen Massenstreben, die unseren Planeten seit seiner Entstehung heimgesucht haben. Höchst interessant, besonders das Fazit. Vom nächsten Massensterben wird der Mensch betroffen sein. Wenn der von der Erdoberfläche verschwunden, oder auf marginale Restbestände dezimiert ist, geht es lustig weiter. Dann ist wieder Platz für neue Entwicklungen der Evolution. Bis es wieder einen neuerlichen Rumpler gibt und so weiter und sofort.
> 
> Dazu gibt es einen ebenso alten, wie sinngemäß wahren Kalauer.
> 
> Treffen sich zwei Planeten im All. Sagt der eine: "Du schaust aber schlecht aus!" Antwortet der andere: "Ja stell dir vor, ich habe Homo sapiens!" Da tröstet ihn der Erste Planet: "Ach mach dir nichts draus. In ein paar hunderttausend Jahren ist das wieder vorbei!"


Und in ca. 5 - 6 Milliarden Jahren wird die Erde eh von der zum Roten Riesen mutierten Sonne geschluckt..

Die Frage in einem Anglerforum sollte dann sein:
Was heisst das für uns als Angler?

Was ist daraus abzuleiten?

Sowohl was Angeln wie Bewirtschaftung angeht....

Sonst gehörts eigentlich in ein Filosofieforum............


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Das ist doch recht simpel mein lieber Thomas. 

Sollte eine kleine Schar an Menschen überleben, dann werden sie höchst archaisch, vermutlich als Jäger und Sammler ihr Dasein fristen und dann werden sie auch Fische fangen.

Sollte es den Menschen vollkommen dahinraffen, dann wird sich eine neue bestimmende Lebensform etablieren. Womöglich aus, oder im Wasser und wer weiß, vielleicht folgt dann dem Erdzeitalter des Menschen das der Fische!?

Alles kommt vom Wasser und alles geht irgendwann mal den Bach runter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Ja, aber die Frage war ja:
Und was schliesst Du daraus für uns heutige Angler und unser Verhalten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Frage war ja:
> Und was schliesst Du daraus für uns heutige Angler und unser Verhalten?




Ich weiß es!:m


Wir sollten unser Glück in die Hände der Götter legen.......













.......also die von VDSF und DAV......
.....ääääääähhhhhh.......neee.........Moment........... ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Frage war ja:
> Und was schliesst Du daraus für uns heutige Angler und unser Verhalten?



Ich schliesse daraus, dass es, ganz nüchtern und im günstigen Fall zwei Gruppen von Anglern gibt. Die einen nützen die verbleibende Zeit und den vergleichsweise günstigen Status quo und gehen angeln, was das Zeug hält. Die anderen, die Minderzahl, tut im Prinzip das gleiche, setzt sich aber auch noch dafür ein, dass eben dieser Status quo für möglichst lange erhalten bleibt und wenn es sich nur aufs Müllsammeln am Wasser beschränkt.

Die einzige Anwort auf *die Frage*, ist dem belesenen Angler sowieso bekannt. 42!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich schliesse daraus, dass es, ganz nüchtern und im günstigen Fall zwei Gruppen von Anglern gibt. Die einen nützen die verbleibende Zeit und den vergleichsweise günstigen Status quo und gehen angeln, was das Zeug hält. Die anderen, die Minderzahl, tut im Prinzip das gleiche, setzt sich aber auch noch dafür ein, dass eben dieser Status quo für möglichst lange erhalten bleibt und wenn es sich nur aufs Müllsammeln am Wasser beschränkt.



Wenn es nur das wäre, könnten wir als Angler in relativer Zufriedenheit leben.

Leider ist es ganz anders.

Die inzwischen größte Gruppe der Angler ist die der Spassangler. Mag sein, dass die auch mal Müll sammeln oder für den Regenwald spenden. In der Hauptsache wollen sie aber möglichst viele, möglichst dicke und möglichst wehrhafte Fische fangen. Und das möglichst nah am Wohnort und mit möglichst großen Erfolgsaussichten.
Es sind keine Angler, die einem angestammten Fischbestand nachstellen, sondern solche, die einen Fischbestand zurechtbasteln wollen, der Ihren Wunschvorstellungen möglichst nahe kommt. Auf Ökologie und Natur wird dabei geschi$$en.

Dummerweise gibt es außerhalb der Angelei eine noch größere Gruppe, die das Ganze sehen, und die wissen dass es nicht notwendig ist, dass in jedem Tümpel Welse, Monsterkarpfen, Schwarzbarsche oder sonstwas schwimmen.
Und noch dummerweise beschränken die sich nicht darauf, mit dem Finger auf die Umweltsünden anderer Länder zu zeigen, sondern tunken eben diesen Finger in die heimischen Wunden. 

Und dann ist da noch die mit Abstand größte Gruppe, nämlich diejenigen, denen sowieso alles schietegal ist, die aber aus einem Rest von Gewissen denjenigen applaudieren, die " was tun". Egal, ob das richtig und sinnvoll ist. Die tun was.
Die wählen grün, spenden für WWF, NABU, PETA oder sonstwas. Das ist deren Teil am Naturschutz.

Und die dummen Angler glauben tatsächlich, sie könnten gegen diese Macht fröhlich weitermachen mit dem Ausbau der anglerischen Vergnügungsparks und sich dabei auch noch mit dem Status "Naturschützer" schmücken.

Gleichzeitig fördern viele unserer Verbände diese Entwicklung mit scheibchenweisem, vorauseilendem Gehorsam. Ohne sich auch nur im geringsten Gedanken zu machen, woran die Angelfischerei tatsächlich krankt.

Und ich bin fest überzeugt, dass wenn wir Angler nicht allerschnellstens die Kurve bekommen, wir in naher Zukunft nur noch im Ausland angeln können. 

Das völlig irrsinnige dabei ist, dass wir mit ein wenig mehr Naturverständnis und Objektivität nicht nur den Naturschützern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen könnten, sondern auch noch an wesentlich artenreicheren und schöneren Gewässern angeln könnten. Vielleicht mit weniger Rekordfischen, aber sicher nicht mit weniger Erlebnis.

Und ja, früher war es besser, wesentlich besser sogar.


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die dummen Angler glauben tatsächlich, sie könnten gegen diese Macht fröhlich weitermachen mit dem Ausbau der anglerischen Vergnügungsparks und sich dabei auch noch mit dem Status "Naturschützer" schmücken.



Diejenigen von uns, die sich mit dem Status "Naturschützer" schmücken, sind doch diejenigen, die reine Spassangelei ebenso ablehnen wie Forellen- oder inzwischen auch Karpfenpuffs. 
Da geht doch ein enormer Riß durch die Anglerschaft. Die einen sind Trend- und Spassangler, die anderen, viele der älteren Generation, sehen das Angeln noch so wie es war, bevor daraus das riesige Geschäft gemacht wurde, was es heute ist. 
Die Grenzen dazwischen sind natürlich fließend. Es gibt ältere Angler, die auch glauben jeden Marketingmist mitmachen zu müssen und nur "die besonders Großen" fangen wollen, wie auch diejenigen meiner Generation, die noch mit dem simplen Angeln aufgewachsen sind, Neuerungen nicht grundsätzlich ablehen, aber auch noch wissen, dass man einen Barsch problemlos ohne 500 Euro-Combo und Weichmacherkunstködern fangen kann, deren Inhaltsstoffe nachweislich die Zeugungsfähigkeit der Fische einschränken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



> Diejenigen von uns, die sich mit dem Status "Naturschützer" schmücken, sind doch diejenigen, die reine Spassangelei ebenso ablehnen wie Forellen- oder inzwischen auch Karpfenpuffs.
> *Da geht doch ein enormer Riß durch die Anglerschaft*.


Unnötigerweise konstruiert von unnötigen, anglerfeindlichen Verbänden wie vor allem dem VDSF/DAFV.

Es geh ja beides, nur nicht im gleichen Gewässer.

Kleinere abgeschlossene Gewässer kann man doch gut zu Gewässern machen, die diesen Bedürfnissen entspricht.

Damit nimmt man auch Druck von größeren und Fließgewässern weg..

Wer natürlich meint mit immer mehr nicht nachvollziehbaner Verboten und dem Willen, seinen eigenen dem andern  arbeiten zu müssen, statt Möglichkeiten für ALLE Angler zu schaffen, der ist nicht zukunftsfähig.

Das bedingt dann auch, dass solche Kaschperle nicht von andern wie Poiotik, BUND; NABU etc. ernst genommen werden.

Wie denn auch, wenn sie schon von denen, die sie zwangsweise bezahlen müssen, nicht ernst genommen werden.

Also sollte ein ernsthafter Angler versuchen, diese Mischpoke aus VDSF/DAFV und DAV zuerst mal wegzukriegen...

Aber dennoch bleibt die Frage:
Was dann als Angler für sich persönlich draus schliessen???


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir nix glauben magst, aber dass ich kämpfe, darauf kannst Du wetten.



Keine Sorge, DU persönlich warst damit wirklich nicht gemeint!

Wir sind zwar nicht immer der selben Meinung, aber ich schätze die Deinige sehr!#6
Nur kontrovers geführte Disskussionen bringen einen wirklich weiter.

Und daran, daß Du zu den Kämpfern gehörst, hatte ich nie einen Zweifel.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die dummen Angler glauben tatsächlich, sie könnten gegen diese Macht fröhlich weitermachen mit dem Ausbau der anglerischen Vergnügungsparks und sich dabei auch noch mit dem Status "Naturschützer" schmücken....
> 
> .......Und ja, früher war es besser, wesentlich besser sogar.


 
Was sind einfache Angler doch für böse Menschen.:q
Einiges mag ja negativ sein, aber es bleiben eben Menschen, Menschen die Spaß haben wollen.
MaL im Ernst sind Tennis oder Golfvereine etwa besser.
Von Boots und Motorsportvereinen habe ich auch noch nichts negatives gelesen, warum ?

Angler und Jäger werden doch nur kritisch betrachtet, weil Sie Ihr Hobby in einer Restnatur naturnah ausleben.
Sie geben Ihr so einen Wert sie zu erhalten, und versuchen Sie nach bestem Wissen zu verbessern.
Das mag nicht immer gut sein,  aber der Masse ist Natur so etwas von egal.
Für die ist Naturschutz ein Modebegriff, der eingesetzt wird wann immer er eigene Interressen schützen kann. 
Steht der Naturschutz diesen eigenen Interresse  im Weg ist doch meist Schluß.

Na ja und die so genannten Naturschützer sind oft auch nicht die Besten Pfleger der Natur.
Sie sind meist verbohrt in Ihren Vorstellungen und Zielen, kaum in der Lage sich einer ständig verändernen Natur anzupassen.
So schützen sie munter weiter was längst nun wieder selbst Probleme bereitet.
Setzen genau so artfremde Tiere aus, wie die Angler oder zögern fehlende Arten ein zu bürgern.
(Hechte fressen eben auch seltene Tiere, ein größeres Gewässer ohne Hechte, ist ein Zuchtobjekt)
Von den Naturschützern kommt oft die Natur regelt das alles selbst.
Mag ja oft stimmen, sicher aber nicht immer.
Denn sonst wiederlegten Sie sich ja selbst.
Dann hätten sie schlicht und einfach selbst keinen Grund naturschützend ein zu greifen.
Schuldigung, lediglich Kröten zu züchten, macht noch keinen Naturschutz aus.
Wenn da dann noch aus Angst vor dem bösen Hecht, Hundfische in (norddeutsche) Gebiete gelangen ist das natürlich ein Versehen.
War ja keine Absicht, ein Versehen eben das dieses aucch noch welche aus N.Amerika waren.#t

Was soll´s es sind Menschen die etwas machen, alle Menschen machen eben Fehler.

Der masse ist es völlig egal. 
Die pflanzt im Garten was immer auch gefällt.
Gnade dem Tier, was dieses frisst, da kommt dann die chemische Keule zum Einsatz.
Da greifen die Angler sich gegenseitig, z.B wegen der Karpfen.
Aber im Garten und Parks, darf der Ausnahmezustand regieren.

Man kommt runter, auf Äckern, Wald, Wiesen und Parks herrscht Globalisierung pur.
(Getreide, Blumen, Nordmanntanne, Kastanie, Haustiere)
Die Bevölkerung findet das normal, leider.
Da ist das Durchschnittsangelgewässer fast besser.

Da erzürnt sie doch ein Gartenbesitzer, das Rehe in seinem eingezäunten Garten fressen und der Jäger sie nicht gleich schießt.
So etwas gelangt voller Verständnis noch in die Zeitung.
Solchen Menschen ist doch Natur so etwas von fehrn.
Die sollten keinen Garten haben und in Hochhäusern in der Stadt leben.

Ob es früher besser war ?
Jede Zeit hatte Menschen die sich auch für die Fische einsetzten.
Es waren nie viele, die das auch für die Natur machten.
Die Mehrheit hat lediglich versucht Vorteile zu genießen.
Selbst die letzten großen Lachswanderungen, Ende des 18 Jahrhunderts, sollen oft erst durch Besatz entstanden sein.
Was haben sie zu der Zeit gegen Wehre und schlechte Fischpässe gewettert.
Was wurde damals nicht alles gemacht um Lachs, Stör, Schnäpel u.s.w zu erhalten.
Selbst nach dem Krieg warnten und kämpften sehr viele, für den Gewässerschutz.
Erst als es schon fast zu spät war, stiegen immer mehr Angelvereine in den Naturschutz ein, sie übernahmen da wohl die Stelle der Fischer.

Jedes Volk bekommt die Regierung die es verdient.
Jede Generation von Anglern, eben auch.
Wer nichts macht, sollte sich auch nicht wundern wenn es schlechter wird.

@Ralle Du hast nett den Forellenbestand deines Heimatbaches beschrieben.
Da stapelten sich die Forellen.|rolleyes
War das Natur ?
Oder möglichweise eben erst durch den Wegfall vieler Feinde, eher ein Problem. 
Warum ist es nun anders?
Fehlen die Laichmöglichkeiten, wird da nun viel mehr gefischt, werden sie stänig vergiftet,oder könnten es gar die Fressfeinde sein, die zurück sind.


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unnötigerweise konstruiert von unnötigen, anglerfeindlichen Verbänden wie vor allem dem VDSF/DAFV.
> 
> Es geh ja beides, nur nicht im gleichen Gewässer.
> 
> Kleinere abgeschlossene Gewässer kann man doch gut zu Gewässern machen, die diesen Bedürfnissen entspricht.



Ich halte die Mitte für den richtigen Weg, das heisst explizit nicht überall die Tümpel (wo alles erlaubt ist..)-Fließgewässer Unterscheidung. 
Klar können wir Angler als Umweltschützer auftreten, die ihre Reviere sauber halten und an deren natürlichem Tier- bzw. Fischbestand wir ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben. Das hat mit dem Verbandsgeschwurbel nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Einstellung von jedem Einzelnen von uns: Wie wir mit dem Hobby umgehen und es tagtäglich in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren, egal wo, völlig egal wie wir organisiert sind, oder auch nicht. 

Dem gegenüber sehe ich wirklich viele moderne "Trends". Bei Anglern, die nur ihren Spass, ihr Geltungsbedürfnis, ihr Ego bei der Hobbyausübung im Sinn haben, wird, meiner Meinung nach, das oben genannte deutlich schwerer zu vermitteln sein, was manch andere ohnehin schon praktizieren, aus innerer Überzeugung. 

Mit den Verbänden, auch wenn es dein Lieblingthema ist, Thomas, fange ich gar nicht erst an. Wenn wir an dem System etwas ändern wollen, sollten steht uns auch die Selbstorganisation offen. Wenn die jedoch nur das Ziel "mehr Freiheiten für alle Angler in Deutschland" verfolgt, ist die Sache zum Scheitern verurteilt, entweder weil wir uns selber die Gegner erschaffen oder weil die Natur nicht mitspielt.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Purist schrieb:


> Dem gegenüber sehe ich wirklich viele moderne "Trends". Bei Anglern, die nur ihren Spass, ihr Geltungsbedürfnis, ihr Ego bei der Hobbyausübung im Sinn haben, wird, meiner Meinung nach, das oben genannte deutlich schwerer zu vermitteln sein, was manch andere ohnehin schon praktizieren, aus innerer Überzeugung.


 
Du meinst doch nicht etwa die Angelgötter der Fachzeitschriften.
Oder die Meister der Bestandshege.|supergri

Schade das dies meist unsere Idole sind und nicht die auch angelnen Menschen, die ihre Freizeit opfern um vieles zu ermöglichen.
z.B:http://wanderfische.de/bilder/AFGN/Weser_Ems/Ede.jpg
In Gedenken seiner vielen Texte und Taten.

oder:http://www.wanderfische.de/bilder/Aktuelles/2009/Stoerlachs_030.jpg

Wer die nun beide nicht kennt, Urgesteine der Wiedereinbügerungen.
Sicher auch für Lachs2000 am Rhein vielleicht gar für Dänemark


Das sind für mich Vorbilder und nicht Jemand der im Jahr 1000 Zander zurücksetzt.
Oder 80 kg Fisch in 3 Stunden fangen konnte, um was da mit zu machen ?
So ganz viele dieser Sorte von Helden darf es gar nicht geben, wenn andere auch etwas fangen wollen.


Wer klug ist und Spass haben will, nimmt sich eben nicht die arbeitenen Menschen zum Vorbild.
Der genießt was Er bekommen kann.#:

Da hat sich nicht viel geändert, früher waren es Stipper, heute die Freunde des Karpfen und Raubfischangelns.
Was heißt genießen, da läst sich Geld machen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Ich bin auch ein großer Freund der Trennung von Natur- und Spaßgewässern.

Wo ist das Problem, wenn einige (abgeschlossene!) Gewässer so besetzt werden, daß jeder fangen kann was er will?
(Sich invasiv verbreitende Arten natürlich ausgeschlossen)

Wir, die wir hier, selbst mitten im Winter stundenlang über solche Fragen diskutieren sind halt unter den Angleren eine kleine Minderheit.
Die meisten dagegen haben irgenwann mal die Prüfung gemacht ung gehen ein paar Mal im Jahr ans Wasser.
Dabei wollen sie auch was fangen.
Das gesteh ich ihnen auch zu.

Haben letzte Woche die Fangbücher unseres Vereins ausgewertet:
90% unser Mitglieder haben im ganzen Jahr weniger gefangen, als ich alleine an einem guten Tag...|rolleyes

Die gehen drei vier Mal raus um, in völlig überbesetzten Gewässern, mal einen Satzkarpfen zu erwischen.#c
Ich selbst würde dort nie mit zwei Ruten fischen, weil das unweigerlich zu ständigem Schnursalat, wg. Doppeldrills führen würde...

Nur weil sie halt nicht wirklich angeln können, sind sie aber keine schlechteren Menschen.
Sie haben halt andere Prioritäten.

Aber genau diese Leute sind es, die letzendlich unseren Verein finanzieren:
Sie zahlen den selben Beitrag wie jeder andere, nutzen aber die Gewässer nicht.
Sie rechnen sich nicht aus, was sie ihre 1-5 Fische im Jahr, bzw. Angeltage kosten.

:mDank ihnen können wir uns jedoch ein breites Gewässerspektrum überhaupt leisten!
Solange sie ein paar Weiher haben, in denen sie regelmäßig ihre Satzis, Refos & Co. erwischen, bleiben sie bei der Stange.
Und wenn sie Störe wollen, dann sollen sie sie meinetwegen auch haben.

Dafür bezahlen sie die Pacht für unsere, nicht ganz einfachen, Fließgewässerstrecken, bzw. einige kleinere Weiher, die immer mehr sich natürlich entwickeln dürfen.
Die hat die kleine Minderheit der "richtigen Angler" dann für sich... 

Das sind die Gewässer, die, wir, die wir hier diskutieren, uns wünschen!
Aber hätten wir nur solche anspruchsvollen Kleinode, würde viele das Angeln ganz aufgeben, weil sie nicht mehr daran glauben würden, daß es möglich ist, einen Fisch mit der Angel zu fangen...

Gäbe es nur echte Vollbutangler wären wir eine so verschwindend kleine Minderheit, daß wir wohl gar kein Gehör mehr finden würden.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Trübi (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Purist schrieb:


> Bei Anglern, die nur ihren Spass, ihr Geltungsbedürfnis, ihr Ego bei der Hobbyausübung im Sinn haben,


Hmm, ich denke, es ist zwar nicht so gemeint, aber trotzdem erscheint mir der Begriff Spaß in diesem Zusammenhang etwas zu negativ.

In der Tat angle ich zuvorderst, weil es mir Spaß und Freude bereitet. Und das bedeutet auch zwangsläufig, dass ich dabei mein "Ego im Sinn habe".
Gut, mein Geltungsbedürfnis spielt für mich hierbei keine Rolle. Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee, in irgendwelchen Internetforen visuelles Zanderposing zu betreiben.

Ich habe über die Jahre mein Konsumverhalten "im Kleinen" verändert, aber gleichzeitig entschieden, trotzdem weiterhin auch Spaß zu haben und die modernen Segnungen des Lebens zu genießen.

Beispiele:
- da ich zum Angeln mindestens 50 km (hin-/zurück) fahren muss, aber durchaus auch mal 200 km möglich sind, erpare ich mir zusätzliche regelmäßige Angelurlaube per Flugzeug. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht doch irgendwann einmal nach Irland.....
- ich habe ein Spaßauto, fahre aber zumeist im Teillastbereich
- außer bei Lebensmitteln kaufe ich mit dem Fokus _gefällt_ und _hält möglichst lange_
- bis jetzt habe ich "nur" 3 Ruten und 4 Rollen (ohne Antikbestände) |supergri



Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein großer Freund der Trennung von Natur- und Spaßgewässern.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem, wenn einige (abgeschlossene!) Gewässer so besetzt werden, daß jeder fangen kann was er will?
> (Sich invasiv verbreitende Arten natürlich ausgeschlossen)
> ...



Wenigstens einer, der  begreift, wie einfach es gehen könnte, wenn nicht überall Missionare unterwegs wären, die andern ihr Verhalten unbedingt aufdrücken wollen.
#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein großer Freund der Trennung von Natur- und Spaßgewässern.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem, wenn einige (abgeschlossene!) Gewässer so besetzt werden, daß jeder fangen kann was er will?
> (Sich invasiv verbreitende Arten natürlich ausgeschlossen)
> ...


 
Dieser Artikel spricht mir aus dem Herzen. #6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Trübi schrieb:


> Hmm, ich denke, es ist zwar nicht so gemeint, aber trotzdem erscheint mir der Begriff Spaß in diesem Zusammenhang etwas zu negativ.
> 
> In der Tat angle ich zuvorderst, weil es mir Spaß und Freude bereitet. Und das bedeutet auch zwangsläufig, dass ich dabei mein "Ego im Sinn habe".
> Gut, mein Geltungsbedürfnis spielt für mich hierbei keine Rolle. Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee, in irgendwelchen Internetforen visuelles Zanderposing zu betreiben.
> ...



Natürlich soll und muss man Spass beim angeln haben. Ist doch keine Frage.

Meine Kritik richtet sich gegen diejenigen, die vom Angler zum Fischfänger mutiert sind. Diejenigen, bei denen der Fang eines möglichst großen Fisches, oder einer möglichst großen Menge, die absolue Hauptmotivation ist, ans Wasser zu gehen. Diejenigen, die einen Angeltag als schlecht bezeichnen, wenn "nur" 10-pfünder, oder "nur" 4 Zander an den Haken gegangen sind. Diejenigen, die die Gewässer dahingehend manipulieren wollen, dass sie mit höchstmöglicher Wahrscheinlichkeit und möglichst immer, viele dicke Fische fangen. 

Das wir hier nicht über den Refo- oder Karpfenteich eines Vereines reden, liegt wohl auf der Hand. Das snd im Prinzip nur große Aquarien, die nur zum Zweck des Aussetzens und Wiederfanges angelegt wurden. Das stört mich nicht im geringsten.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

nur ein Randproblem ist dieser Diskussion-
aber ich finde diese Klassifizierungsversuche in "richtige" und naja dementsprechend dann " falsche" Angler als sehr bedenklich in den Auswirkungen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur ein Randproblem ist dieser Diskussion-
> aber ich finde diese Klassifizierungsversuche in "richtige" und naja dementsprechend dann " falsche" Angler als sehr bedenklich in den Auswirkungen.
> Gruß A.


Oberlehrer haben halt nen Erziehungsauftrag, die Welt mit ihrer engen Sicht beglücken zu müssen -  meinen die wohl.....

Daran krankt vieles bei uns.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur ein Randproblem ist dieser Diskussion-
> aber ich finde diese Klassifizierungsversuche in "richtige" und naja dementsprechend dann " falsche" Angler als sehr bedenklich in den Auswirkungen.
> Gruß A.



Die Unterscheidung liegt nicht in der Art und Weise, wie jemand sein Hobby ausübt, sondern mit welchen Mitteln und Manipulationen er seinen Erfolg zu erzielen versucht. 

Aus einem natürlichen Bestand zu versuchen, die dicksten oder meisten Fische zu fangen ist völlig legitim.

Den Bestand dahingehend zu manipulieren, oder den Erfolg mit dem Einsatz völlig überzogener und gewässerschädigender Menge an Futtermitteln erzwingen zu wollen, ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Trübi (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Kritik richtet sich gegen diejenigen, die vom Angler zum Fischfänger mutiert sind. Diejenigen, bei denen der Fang eines möglichst großen Fisches, oder einer möglichst großen Menge, die absolue Hauptmotivation ist, ans Wasser zu gehen. Diejenigen, die einen Angeltag als schlecht bezeichnen, wenn "nur" 10-pfünder, oder "nur" 4 Zander an den Haken gegangen sind. Diejenigen, die die Gewässer dahingehend manipulieren wollen, dass sie mit höchstmöglicher Wahrscheinlichkeit und möglichst immer, viele dicke Fische fangen.


Danke für die Bestätigung, dass ich richtig lag.

Zum Glück habe ich die Genossen Trophäenjäger im "echten" Leben bisher nicht kennenlernen müssen.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Criss81 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Ohje schwere Kost hier...ich frage mich nur manchmal ob nicht gerade diese Leute, die meinen es war vor 20-40 Jahren alles besser nicht der eigentliche Grund für die ihrer Meinung nach "schlechten" Verhältnisse sind. Ob Angelpolitisch, Gesellschaftspolitisch oder sonstwas.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ohje schwere Kost hier...ich frage mich nur manchmal ob nicht gerade diese Leute, die meinen es war vor 20-40 Jahren alles besser nicht der eigentliche Grund für die ihrer Meinung nach "schlechten" Verhältnisse sind. Ob Angelpolitisch, Gesellschaftspolitisch oder sonstwas.



Als Masse "Gesellschaft" garantiert. Als Individuum sicher nicht alle.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Nenenene......
Die Frauen sind schuld, weil die uns erzogen haben - augenscheinlich falsch 
;-))


----------



## thanatos (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*

Interessantes Thema,klar war früher alles anders,Fische die früher eine Pest
waren werden heut liebevoll zurück gesetzt (beziehe mich nur auf die
Gewässer die ich fast seit 60 jahren beangle),Gründlinge,Kaulbarsche und
Bitterlinge konnten durchaus als Hühnerfutter enden,es gab ja genug.Hat
die Bestände auch kaum beeinflußt,trotzdem sind sie weg und es hätte 
kaum Sinn durch Besatzmaßnahmen den ehemaligen Zustand wieder
herstellen zu wollen,der Lebensraum ist einfach nicht mehr da und 
andere Fische haben das Revier übernommen .Sicher sind wir an den Veränderungen oft nicht ganz unschuldig aber die Natur,läßt keine Lücken
und wo Leben möglich ist lebt auch irgend was wenn es auch nicht 
immer das ist was wir grade möchten.Mitunter haben die Veränderungen
auch gar nichts mit Umweltschäden zutun,z.B. in meinem Stammgewässer
hat sich periodisch die Dominanz wirschaftlich unintessanter Fische (Bleie,
Plötzen,Güstern und Rotfedern )mehrmals so geändert das einige Arten
fast nicht mehr gefangen wurden und schon wegen ihrer Seltenheit zurückgesetzt wurden, um wenige Jahre später die Hauptfischart zu sein. In
anderen Gewässern ,wo´s soviele Bitterlinge gab ist nichts mehr zu machen 
da sind jetzt Schleie und Karauschen zu Hause,da hat man vor Jahren durch
Gülleeinleitung die Muscheln ausgerottet.Also die Zukunft nicht so pessimistisch sehen irgend was geht immer.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fische mit Geschichte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Als Masse "Gesellschaft" garantiert. Als Individuum sicher nicht alle.|rolleyes


:mGenau das wollte ich mit meiner Kritik an der Vermehrungsunwilligkeit der denkenden Minderheit sagen:

Als Entscheidung des Einzelnen kann ich das sehr gut verstehen.

Aber wenn ZU viele so denken find ich´s beängstigend!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenenene......
> Die Frauen sind schuld, weil die uns erzogen haben - augenscheinlich falsch
> ;-))



#6

Das sehe ich auch als ein Kernproblem unserer Gesellschaft!

Der pflegeleichte, weil kastrierte, Mann ist das was die Frauen glauben, sich zu Wünschen und dazu werden wir erzogen:

Jungs werden von klein auf darauf gedrillt, daß alles Männliche schlecht ist.
Das übersensible Weichei gilt als Ideal.
Genau das spiegelt sich in unserer Gesellschaft wieder!

Aber die Frauen bestrafen sich selbst dafür:
:mDie Jammern ständig darüber, daß es keine echten Männer mehr gibt!
Von denen fühlen sie sich nämlich angezogen...|supergri

Umso besser für die (wenigen), die ihre Eier irgendwann doch noch entdecken...:vik:

Wir leben in einer männerfeindlichen Gesellschaft!
Das Wort "Männerfeindlichkeit" gibt es nicht mal im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch...
Aber "frauenfeindlich" ist ein Totschlag-Argument!#q

*Es ist an der Zeit, daß wir Männer endlich **anfangen**, **uns** wieder** zu emanzipieren!!!*

Bevor ich jetzt aber anfange,  mich in eines meiner Lieblingsthemen reinzusteigern, back topic...



thanatos schrieb:


> (...)
> Sicher sind wir an den Veränderungen oft nicht ganz unschuldig aber die Natur,läßt keine Lücken
> und wo Leben möglich ist lebt auch irgend was wenn es auch nicht
> immer das ist was wir grade möchten.
> ...



Alles ist einem ständigem Wandel unterzogen!

Weniger Nährstoffe im Wasser senken das Ertragspotential.
Also gibt´s auch weniger Fisch!
Sollen wie deshalb die Kläranlagen wieder abschaffen?

Wenn das Wasser klarer wird, werden die Zander weniger.
Dafür profitiert der Hecht.
Außer der Waller setzt sich durch...

Die Grundeln sind vielleicht oft eine Plage, aber auch gute Futterfische!
Wegjammern können wir sie nicht mehr...#c

Alles hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten.
Wir müssen uns nur lernen, uns darauf einzustellen!

Drum schließe ich diesen Beitrag heute mal mit einem Gebet:

:m

"Herr gibt mir die Kraft, zu ändern was ich ändern kann!
Die Gelassenheit, zu Ertragen, was ich nicht ändern kann!
Und die Weisheit, beides unterscheiden zu können!"

Amen

Nachtschwärmer78


----------

